# General > General Chat >  What are you wearing right now??

## kathycf

No, this isn't a perverted obscene phone call asking if you are in your underwear....in the vein of such threads as "what are you thinking now?" and "what are you eating/drinking?" just describe what you're wearing...without getting too detailed, of course. (we don't need to know about underwear... :Biggrin:  ) I just thought it would be interesting and also if you could describe any cultural references to your clothing choice that would be great too. And.... I sort of like fashion, so I guess I am nosy.  :Blush:   :Smile:  

So, right now I am wearing a brown knit t-shirt, tan twill capri pants and brown sandals. My boyfriend says I look like a Milk Dud.  :Smile:

----------


## Idril

I am wearing jean capris and a khaki Pink Floyd t-shirt with the cover of _Ummagumma_ in sepia on it...and I am, of course, barefoot.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Logos

Well, actually, with relative humidity at almost 80%, hovering around 40°Celcius, and a/c not working too well, I'm wearing as little as possible  :FRlol:  _a tank and short shorts_

----------


## Nossa

Baby blue pants and black t-shirt  :Biggrin:

----------


## papayahed

I am wearing a beige top with brown and blue outlines of flowers - it's slightly low cut so I have a brown camisole under it to modest me up, jeans, and of course my Doc Martin Steel Toes. And Brown, beige, light Brown and white striped socks.

----------


## Nossa

> Well, actually, with relative humidity at almost 80%, hovering around 40°Celcius, and a/c not working too well, I'm wearing as little as possible  _a tank and short shorts_


That sounds like where I live..lol
Where do you live?!

----------


## Logos

Canada  :Biggrin:

----------


## kathycf

Hot here too, but my a/c is working so yay for that. I only have it in the livingroom, upstairs is literally 92 degrees. (that is quite warm in Celsius...erm, I think in the upper 30's.)

----------


## Nossa

> Canada


Okay...that's not exactly where I live.. :FRlol:  
Damn the global warming...so if it helps, I feel for you..lol

----------


## ampoule

> So, right now I am wearing a brown knit t-shirt, tan twill capri pants and brown sandals. My boyfriend says I look like a Milk Dud.


Very cute. I would imagine you are a very cute little Milk Dud. Gosh, that was always my favorite candy at the movie. But now, to answer your query....pale blue jean skort, pale yellow knit top, purple vest with stars and moons, one star and one sun earring and barefooted.

----------


## cranberry

sport clothes

----------


## Turk

Nothing. I am a nudist. 

Hehe. Kidding. I wear a short which is like an underwear.

----------


## applepie

Nothing special. Just blue jeans and a black T-shirt. No shoes or even socks since I prefer to go barefoot unless I have to go out to the store or something. Actually, I was sitting here a thinking of the fact that I need to get some more girly clothes to wear instead of just men's t-shirts and tank tops.




> Canada


Darn! I thought you were going to say Ohio. That sounded so much like my home to me :Biggrin:

----------


## PrinceMyshkin

A smile.

----------


## Mortis Anarchy

My favorite outfit of all times!!! or one of them :Wink:  

A little black dress with that is like a see through material, gauze that has black flowers and leaves on top with thin red and blue stripes going down and at the bottom are clustered tropical flowers in reds, yellows and other bright colors. And my favorite little red flats! :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:  

Its my power outfit...I feel unstoppable and gorgeous! :Biggrin:   :Blush:

----------


## ampoule

Well now I've gone and done it. I just spilled ketchup on my pale yellow top! Grrrrrr. I guess I'll go get ready for beddy bye.

----------


## Mortis Anarchy

> Nothing. I am a nudist. 
> 
> Hehe. Kidding. I wear a short which is like an underwear.


Oh dear...I knew this guy that for Halloween he just made a sign saying "Nudist on Strike"...cause he was wearing clothes!!  :FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:

----------


## princesspoppi

I live in the tropics but it is freezing here at the moment, like 14C, so I am still in my pj's. Baby pink with smiling fish (?) and sushi written all over, plus my black ugg boots...ah, so warm in my boots.... usually i love to wear dresses and boots

----------


## Mortis Anarchy

> I live in the tropics but it is freezing here at the moment, like 14C, so I am still in my pj's. Baby pink with smiling fish (?) and sushi written all over, plus my black ugg boots...ah, so warm in my boots.... usually i love to wear dresses and boots


I love dresses. I have become addicted to them and my flats. I have so many, its insane. My mom says I have a dress for everyday of the week and some for special occassions/holidays. I have another little green and cream colored dress that I love wearing with cowboy boots or my brown Uggs. :Biggrin:  or my trojan sandals.

----------


## princesspoppi

i love cowboy boots, i have a antique blue pair - i adore them!

----------


## Bakiryu

I'm wearing a work shirt, red with white stripes, jeans and no shoes. ** I look like a farm boy, lol.

----------


## Mortis Anarchy

I have two pairs, a light brown one with swirlies and daisies on them and another, red with turquoise and white swirls...love them! I like heels also...and my old pair of converse...I've painted them so much though, they were hightops with peace signs on them...but I cut them into lowtops because it is really hot where i live. and then I painted them...they are a mess...but I love them!

----------


## kiobe

Right now and everyday. Shorts and a Tshirt.

----------


## Bakiryu

I wear farm clothes all the time and combat boots, I can't resist skirts with pants! Like my friend Kyle!

----------


## BunnySummers

Nothing earth shaking -- just a pair of capris, a tank top and a pair of flip flops. Although, I'll be putting on track pants and running shoes to combat the mosquitoes whilst I walk the dog.

----------


## Shalot

I am wearing my gym clothes. A green tee shirt that says "55" on it for some inexplicable reason and some capri work out pants

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

school u... beige top w/ four glossy buttons and round-pleated checkered skirt  :Wink:  
new school!whee :Biggrin:

----------


## BibliophileTRJ

Boat shoes (imagine!), no socks, jeans, and a LOUD Hawaiian shirt.

----------


## dramasnot6

Oh a Hawaiian shirt! What a party animal you are Biblio.

A black t and black sweat pants with very fuzzy purple socks.

----------


## kilted exile

Black Wranglers, white shirt (no tie), black adidas trainers

----------


## Weisinheimer

Denim capris and a green t-shirt.

----------


## Pendragon

Black tee-shirt and dockers. Grey hat ready for when I go out.

----------


## applepie

Go figure, it is another day and still the same basic outfit. Blue jeans, gray t-shirt and my black Docs. I really need to change it up a little :Wink:

----------


## BlueSkyGB

Khaki pants, light blue shirt with a cheesy looking tie... :Biggrin:  
My "work" look for Fridays....

----------


## vheissu

Red dress, which has become a 'house outfit' these days...

----------


## Lily Adams

You know what? They have this thread on the Tim Burton Collective, and I was thinking about making one here. Thanks for doing it for me though!  :Biggrin: 

Eh, I'm in my pajamas. (How indecent!  :FRlol:  )

So, messy hair, a shirt with a chicken on it that says "You wanna piece of me?", and grey shorts.  :Nod:

----------


## Annamariah

Dark blue tank top and loose blue/grey trousers. Very comfortable clothes.

----------


## Niamh

Another case of were words have different meanings! As i started reading this thread someone mentioned blue pants (think it was nossa). I had to think that over as pants to us Irish is your underwear! I'm assuming you are on about trousers?

thin pinstriped suit(black) with a three quarter length black top. Oh and black hush puppies! I am in work after all!

----------


## Shalot

> Another case of were words have different meanings! As i started reading this thread someone mentioned blue pants (think it was nossa). I had to think that over as pants to us Irish is your underwear! I'm assuming you are on about trousers?
> 
> thin pinstriped suit(black) with a three quarter length black top. Oh and black hush puppies! I am in work after all!


yeah, where I come from, pants are slacks or trousers. They are worn in public, whereas underwear, or boxers, briefs, undershorts, or panties (I hate that word by the way, it grosses me out) are normally not worn outside the house alone unless you are drunk or on a dare or mental or something abnormal like that. 

I don't think I know anyone who calls pants trousers. Some people around here say breeches, but usually only if someone is wearing stupid looking pants (like if they're pulled up too high, or if they're too short or something like that)

Right now I am wearing the dress I wore to work today. I should go change now.

----------


## Mortis Anarchy

> yeah, where I come from, pants are slacks or trousers. They are worn in public, whereas underwear, or boxers, briefs, undershorts, or panties (I hate that word by the way, it grosses me out) are normally not worn outside the house alone unless you are drunk or on a dare or mental or something abnormal like that. 
> 
> I don't think I know anyone who calls pants trousers. Some people around here say breeches, but usually only if someone is wearing stupid looking pants (like if they're pulled up too high, or if they're too short or something like that)
> 
> Right now I am wearing the dress I wore to work today. I should go change now.


My family says trousers...I'm not sure why...except for my brother. Jeans, old painted up converse and this shirt that I made from a hoodie! :Biggrin:  Its kind of chilly today, its a stay home kind of day.

----------


## Niamh

i think thats kind of funny though, how one word cound mean different things to some of us.( undies, pants, nickers are terms for girls underwear here)

----------


## Mortis Anarchy

Calzones in spanish means underwear, yet here in the states its a pizza type thing!

----------


## Bakiryu

we still use the word bloomers back home.

----------


## Shalot

> Calzones in spanish means underwear, yet here in the states its a pizza type thing!


that's awesome.

----------


## Mortis Anarchy

> that's awesome.


Haha, why? :FRlol:

----------


## Bakiryu

> Calzones in spanish means underwear, yet here in the states its a pizza type thing!


That must be in mexico in cuba calzones means SOCKS!

----------


## Mortis Anarchy

are you sure that isn't calcetines?? I know Cuban spanish is a bit different from the Spanish of the rest of Latin America...but then again it all varies.

Never mind! I just remembered my neighbor in Cali telling me that. My bad!

----------


## kathycf

The temperature dropped about 25 degrees between yesterday and today, so this evening I am wearing sweatpants and a t-shirt.

----------


## jon1jt

jeans, black t-shirt

----------


## Annamariah

I just woke up so I'm wearing my pajamas. (Light blue tank top and trousers)

----------


## toni

Poof, its burning like hell outside so I'm wearing a hello kitty cotton top and really green shorts that was supposed to be my dad's but it won't fit him  :FRlol:

----------


## Riesa

the oldest batik dress I own, blue and white, bought in Rio.

----------


## symphony

> Poof, its burning like hell outside so I'm wearing a hello kitty cotton top and really green shorts that was supposed to be my dad's but it won't fit him


hehe so u do that too lol!! my dad always is very generous in things like this too!! hehe!


oh and i'm wearing an old piece of fotua and really-loose trousers.

----------


## RobinHood3000

Plain T-shirt and cargo shorts. Use your imagination with regards to undergarments.  :Tongue:

----------


## papayahed

A grey t shirt with my college name on it, green shorts and running shoes. I just came in from a bike ride.

----------


## Niamh

pjs and a navy hoodie that says hermosa beach 1973 on it.

----------


## the silent x

what i wear everyday, cargos and a t-shirt, in the winter, i wear cargo pants and a hoody over the t-shirt

----------


## Bakiryu

It's rather warm so I'm wearing a black mini-dress with cream embroidery. I have to beging packing soon.

Does anybody have ANY idea what I should wear for my trip to cuba?

----------


## the silent x

prepare for hot weather, you may have to give up on black for a bit cause it absorbs heat

----------


## Bakiryu

Noooo! I have worn a hoodie in summer and long black pants, it can't be that bad!

----------


## kilted exile

I am wearing my black hurley boardshorts and melting in the heat.

----------


## grace86

> I am wearing my black hurley boardshorts and melting in the heat.


Then you are truly somewhere where the heat of summer exists!

It's hot here, not too bad though.

I'm wearing jean shorts and a hot pink/coral cami with my gold turtle necklace. It feels like summer outside! Yay!!!!!!!!

----------


## Lyn

hot pink is a good colour. I spent too long not having pink in my life. I am wearing skinny blk jeans, sparkly belt and a ratty old band t shirt.

----------


## kilted exile

> Then you are truly somewhere where the heat of summer exists!


For most people it probably isnt too bad (23/30 with humidity) but I'm scottish, I dont like anything over 20 or below 3 also if I could get a light drizzle I'd be happy too.

----------


## grace86

> For most people it probably isnt too bad (23/30 with humidity) but I'm scottish, I dont like anything over 20 or below 3 also if I could get a light drizzle I'd be happy too.


You are probably right! Living in Southern California, I cannot say that I have experienced the epitome of summer heat myself. I tend to stay indoors when I go to Arizona or Texas. In Texas though, you have to face the heavy humidity a long with the heat. Something I am not quite used too just like you!

Don't burn Kilted!

*Lyn* hot pink is very much a summer color to me! Ah I like skinny jeans, I don't have black ones yet though.

----------


## Mortis Anarchy

I just got home from work and have changed into my brothers shorts(HUGE) and a jimi hendrix t-shirt...my painting clothes! :Biggrin:

----------


## dramasnot6

Only woke up a bit ago, so still in my PJs consisting of an oversized che guevara t-shirt and silk blue boxers

----------


## Mortis Anarchy

Che...yes! Now I'm wearing socks with the rest of my outfit! They have little monkeys chasing each other!

----------


## Annamariah

I'm wearing a black knee-long skirt with white embroidery on the front and a light pink shirt with frills and laces (sounds awful, but it doesn't look bad really, it's just cute)

----------


## smartgirl

this blue plaid shirt and these A&E jeans

----------


## Madhuri

A sarong and my office t-shirt.

----------


## papayahed

I never understood the Che thing? Why does everybody like him?

I'm waring my pink Kansas t shirt and beige shorts.

----------


## andave_ya

black jeans, metallic blacky-green shirt with a black flower pattern on it and black converse.

----------


## Mortis Anarchy

> I never understood the Che thing? Why does everybody like him?
> 
> I'm waring my pink Kansas t shirt and beige shorts.


Err..well I have a passion for Hispanic Revolutionaries...people that want to see change and help create change...most of the time their intentions were good, but turned out badly...thus Che...Villa, Zapata...(I have shirts sporting their faces :Wink:   :Blush:  )

I am about to head of to Church, followed by work so I am wearing my blue 'Marilyn Monroe' dress and little red flats... :Tongue:

----------


## Niamh

i'm in my pjs trying to figure out what i'm going to wear.

----------


## applepie

Blue jeans and a blue men's tank top. They are so much more comfortable than the ones made to fit women...

----------


## Weisinheimer

I'm about to go jogging, so a sleeveless t-shirt, windbreaker pants, and sneakers.

----------


## Niamh

fit and flare jeans, and a gray longsleeved top that has a long hood at the back and a lovely loose neck line.

----------


## dramasnot6

my navy blue capri pants ,a black long sleeved shirt, and my ugg boots

----------


## ampoule

My long white eyelet nightgown. Did I really answer this? Soon I will be donning my gardening clothes for a day of it.

----------


## kilted exile

Black Vandals jean shorts & white canada cut off T-shirt.....gotta love holiday weekends :Tongue:

----------


## Annamariah

Grey denim shorts and pink halterneck-top (I bought these clothes yesterday  :Biggrin: )

----------


## Niamh

pair of old tracksuit bottoms and a green top with a four leaf clover and the words feeling lucky written on it. Am Painting landing.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> Black Vandals jean shorts & white canada cut off T-shirt.....gotta love holiday weekends


YEAH CANADA DAY!!!!


pjs...I should go to bed... :Yawnb:

----------


## Niamh

pjs!....

----------


## Domer121

Denim skirt, orange peasant top, Brown short sweater/// comfort clothes!

----------


## tinustijger

Jeans and a black top,.... gosh I'm boring!

----------


## Visionary3

I am wearing a deep peach silky top and pants, floating about, hoping the muse will appear.

----------


## Elly_blue

I'm wearing a black skirt and a pink shirt. I just started wearing skirts this summer. Before ,I was a total jeans-freak, wouldn't wear skirts even if someone would pay me to wear one just for one day!  :Biggrin:

----------


## LPRox015

Blue Abercrombie short shorts and a pink tank. Just at home so i'm comfy.  :Smile:

----------


## Weisinheimer

Red sleeveless polo and a long denim skirt.

----------


## smartgirl

short shorts, and a striped spaghetti strap

----------


## Niamh

sandels, fit and flare jeans, floral purple and green print sleeveless top and charcoal cardigan.

----------


## Mortis Anarchy

My green little short boxer shorts with dancing monkeys holding bananas and a tank...no shoes...its hot! :Banana:  (except they are monkeys!)

----------


## Bakiryu

My new black pjs! A breezy black shirt with a picture of a cartoon kitten embracing a pubby and black shorts with a pink drawstrings and the same puppy, kitty and a dog all over them. So cute!!!! And black! I'm going to buy more of these in different colors!

----------


## Dori

Shorts and boxers. Nothing more, nothing less.

----------


## Mortis Anarchy

Skinny jeans, red flats, Bob Dylan vintage shirt, and peace sign earrings. :Wink:

----------


## Weisinheimer

red striped t-shirt and dark blue long shorts.

----------


## smartgirl

plaid skirt, and a red tee

----------


## kathycf

An extremely fashionable bathrobe and slippers....with the extra stylish touch of a towel turban on my head. Can you tell I just took a bath?  :FRlol:

----------


## spa girl

Jeans & a t-shirt - pj's coming soon.

----------


## applepie

Gray knit shorts and a blue A-shirt.

----------


## Lily Adams

Hair in pigtails with purple hair ties.
Purple shirt with orange sewed-on Dexter's Laboratory design. (It has Deeeexter. And that annoying DeeDee.)
Black jeans.
White socks.
Black high-top converse.

----------


## Niamh

PJs and a hairband(fabric one not nasty big plastic things) and my hair in two plaits. Just up out of bed a while.

----------


## toni

Hair in a black hairband,. Wearing a new shirt that is [I]very pink[I] with a blue heart print in the middle and blue shorts. I'm colorful today heh

----------


## Bakiryu

And here comes lazy! On a black dress, barefoot and a mite sleepy.

----------


## toni

A grey shirt and green shorts. can you say boring  :FRlol:

----------


## Niamh

pjs.... :Smile:

----------


## applepie

Jeans, my Doc Martins, and a blue tank top

----------


## Haven

Sleeveless pale green t-shirt bought couple weeks ago on Ile de Re, off the West coast of France
Boot-cut Levis bought couple of years ago in New York.
No shoes
Oh, and jade and silver earrings to go with the top. Earrings bought for me by mum Mum in Hong Kong.

----------


## Shalot

Ozzy Osbourne T-Shirt and Pajama pants (bed clothes)

----------


## amanda_isabel

light blue jeans.. pink spaghetti top, black bolero.. black flipflops.. and large hoop earrings. hair tied in a bun...

----------


## dramasnot6

> Sleeveless pale green t-shirt bought couple weeks ago on Ile de Re, off the West coast of France
> Boot-cut Levis bought couple of years ago in New York.
> No shoes
> Oh, and jade and silver earrings to go with the top. Earrings bought for me by mum Mum in Hong Kong.


Those earrings sound nice!


A tourist t-shirt that says ¨Espana!¨ with an outline of a bull with plaid shorts and my sandals, plus a nice lime green manicure  :Wink:   :Alien:

----------


## Debrasue

Wet Bathing Suit...and a towel...hope my computer doesn't short circuit...or electrocute me.....

----------


## PrinceMyshkin

> Wet Bathing Suit...and a towel...hope my computer doesn't short circuit...or electrocute me.....


Perfect! Just as I fantasized after I read your response to my "Passion" poem. Me, I'm wearing out my patience waiting for Ms Right to come along... and hoping that her first name isn't Always.

----------


## Bakiryu

Well, remember those black pajamas I keep jabbering about? I've just bought a pair just like it, except they're pink and so cute! I want to get the whole line!


Ps. Myshkin don't worry Mrs. Always Right lives at my house, she's also known as my mother.  :FRlol:

----------


## toni

an annoyingly colorful night dress.  :FRlol:

----------


## downing

A short black skirt and a yellow T-shirt with the inscription: 
TROPICAL JOURNEY
DESTINATION SEA&SAND
COME TO PARADISE

Appealing,isn'y it? :Wink:   :FRlol:

----------


## Bakiryu

I'm still wearing pjs!  :Blush:

----------


## Debrasue

> Well, remember those black pajamas I keep jabbering about? I've just bought a pair just like it, except they're pink and so cute! I want to get the whole line!
> 
> 
> Ps. Myshkin don't worry Mrs. Always Right lives at my house, she's also known as my mother.


Ha, ha, ha,!!! That's so funny...I'm such a dork...I didn't get what 'Always' meant....how can someone in such a constant state of confusion ever be Always Right?....LOL! erm....anyway...today I'm wearing...same as yesterday....toooo hot & I love the water....

Cool poem Baki....simply...beautiful!

----------


## formality hater

I am wearing a ghastly look!

----------


## Lily Adams

Ponytail with black tie
Official DEVO shirt
Black jeans
White Socks
Black high-top converse
Casio 1984-style calculator watch

----------


## Bakiryu

I'm wearing a tuxedo  :Blush: 
I look so strange with my hair in a knot under this ridiculous hat but where i'm going right now formal wear is required. 

i LOOK SO WEIRD!!!!

----------


## Debrasue

Hey Baki....I love it!...That's sooo cool....can you say where you're going?

Me (like any one really cares...LOL!) White capris,white tank, high-heel sandals,silver hoops...hair up (makes me look taller)....yeah..I'm going out for casual dinner...probably have spaghetti & chianti....

----------


## Bakiryu

Some wedding or other.

----------


## Domer121

Brown Dress I recently bought at the Gap for nine dollars,,, very pleased..am only a bargain shopper :Thumbs Up:  with a slung belt from my old place of employment and hair up and an off white sweater....not going anywhere special...simply comfort :Nod:

----------


## Lily Adams

1. Pigtails in red, white, and black hair ties. (I usually wear black and yellow hair ties with this outfit for Crow, but I wanted Tom Servo colors today. "I'm the wind, baby!"  :FRlol:  )
2. White t-shirt with robot design on it. Makes me look like a robot.
3. Black jeans
4. Black high-top converse
5. Casio calculator watch

So as you can see, I don't change my look drastically every day...

----------


## ozbey

Here is too hot...I start to understand how melting is like..I forgot what is the meaning of coldness.So,I only wear my shorts..nothing much.

----------


## papayahed

olive green shorts and a black top with a brand new mustard stain.

----------


## Noisms

> olive green shorts and a black top with a brand new mustard stain.


How did the stain get there? Overload a hamburger?

----------


## BlueSkyGB

Bathrobe but getting ready for a wedding...not mine :Biggrin:  
So will be the usual wedding attire for me...all in black  :Smile:  except for tie, trying to decide between the purple or red one.
No sportcoat.

----------


## papayahed

> How did the stain get there? Overload a hamburger?



Dropped a French Fry :Frown:

----------


## papayahed

> Bathrobe but getting ready for a wedding...not mine 
> So will be the usual wedding attire for me...all in black  except for tie, trying to decide between the purple or red one.
> No sportcoat.




What color purple? Light? Dark?

----------


## BlueSkyGB

oops double post

----------


## BlueSkyGB

2 purple ones to chose...
light purple with small geometric design.
a darker shade with small pic of jazz saxophonist in silhouette on it.
the red one has artwork of the sixties artist Rick Griffin on it.

----------


## papayahed

> 2 purple ones to chose...
> light purple with small geometric design.
> a darker shade with small pic of jazz saxophonist in silhouette on it.
> the red one has artwork of the sixties artist Rick Griffin on it.


tough choice

----------


## BlueSkyGB

Went with the light purple. less bold looking, after all it is the bride's day.. :FRlol:

----------


## Haven

Thankfully! I was holding my breathe on the choice of that tie... :;

Strappy blue dress with green sort of leaf like sprigs design[Gap circa 2005]. no shoes... silver earings and bracelet

----------


## Logos

A very big smile  :Biggrin:

----------


## Domer121

pink strip dress, no shoes....relaxed look...lol...it is Sunday after all.. :Smile:  
pills11.com  :Wink: )

----------


## Idril

Despite the fact that it's now 1:02pm, I'm still in my jammies and my plan is to stay in them all day.  :Biggrin:  They are cute little cotton capris with a cornflower blue and turquoise plaid and a thin little t-shirt like top in cornflower blue. Perfect attire for lounging around the house all day doing nothing.  :Nod:

----------


## Pensive

> A very big smile


I want to wear it as well! *insists like an obstinate child*

----------


## Shalot

Polkadotted night shirt and striped jammie pants  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Poetess

Simply, my Pjs!

----------


## Lily Adams

1. Hair in pigtails with variously-colored hair ties.
2. Mystery Science Theater 3000 t-shirts with The 'Bots, the Satellite of Love and the giant MST3K spaghetti planet.
3. Black jeans.
4. Black high-top converse.
5. Casio calculator watch.

----------


## applepie

Knit shorts and a tank top. No shoes, socks, or anything else. It is sitting at over 80 degrees in my house and I'm making jelly from the berries we picked today. I have to dress cool or I would have expired from the heat in my kitchen by now.

----------


## kathycf

It's almost midnight here and I am sitting in a tanktop and pajama shorts...thinking about going to bed.

----------


## kathycf

> A very big smile


You know you're never fully dressed without a smile.... :Tongue:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

my p.js! off to bed!

----------


## Lily Adams

> my p.js! off to bed!


Good night!  :Smile: 





> Ponytail with black tie
> Official DEVO shirt
> Black jeans
> White Socks
> Black high-top converse
> Casio 1984-style calculator watch


Yes, again.

----------


## RobinHood3000

Jean shorts and a glow-in-the-dark Einstein T-shirt. =)

----------


## Lily Adams

> glow-in-the-dark Einstein T-shirt.


*jealous*

----------


## thevintagepiper

Super baggy black trousers with white polka dots on them and a dress-like shirt that's got tiny white and blue flowers on it.

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

school u again!!!! :Frown:

----------


## Lily Adams

Hair in silver clip thing
Lense-less black glasses (curse my pristine vision)
Long-sleeved black and white striped sweater
Short-sleeved black shirt (over the sweater)
Black jeans
Black beaded bracelet
Black high-top converse

Ha ha...I love wearing this outfit on 80 degree days. It was pretty hot today and I wore it.  :Biggrin:  My dad said it looked "Dr. Seuss" like, but I was going for a more Tim Burton look because I want that Toxic boy shirt so bad and it kind of looks like my shirt combo I have on now. Whatever.  :FRlol:

----------


## Divine Comedy

Salwar Kameez

----------


## Bakiryu

Following advice from the most popular thread right now!

A very 'feminine' pair of 6 inch heels
A bright pink flower dress
With my long hair and perfect kid gloves
while sipping a glass of sherry!


Just kidding!

A pair of perfect jeans
No shoes
and a bra!

----------


## Lote-Tree

> A pair of perfect jeans
> No shoes
> and a bra!


Baki in the UK you get arrested wearing only that !!!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Bakiryu

> Baki in the UK you get arrested wearing only that !!!!


Well, I'm at my house and I did have a t-shirt.

Back hiome, in Cuba, people look at you weird If you're wearing a long-sleeved tee or something like that. just a bra and shorts is really appropriate!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Mortis Anarchy

I was wearing my fav. gray cords with a my extremely old vintage Stones T-shirt and my 6 year old cons, which I'm re-painting at the moment...thats why I changed. Now I'm wearing my brothers old shorts with an extremely holey Stones Shirt that my parents have banned me from wearing out in public...but I LOVE IT!

oh, they are two different Stones t-shirts...

----------


## andave_ya

blue flip-flops, beige shorts, a turquoise tank top.

----------


## NikolaiI

t-shirt and khakis

----------


## toni

A Pink Tshirt with a blue heart in the middle that has something french written on it. and my khakis. hair in a hairband.

----------


## vheissu

Still in my pj's....I really should get dressed for work

----------


## Themis

Jeans and a black shirt. No shoes, I need to take advantage of being able to go around barefoot as long as possible.

----------


## muhsin

My traditional kind of dress that I cannot actually describe in English words. Any way, I feel it nice and well fitted in this way.

----------


## pinkmoon

> My traditional kind of dress that I cannot actually describe in English words. Any way, I feel it nice and well fitted in this way.


Is it dushdasha? :Biggrin:  
I am wearing a Abaia right now.

----------


## RobinHood3000

T-shirt. Jean shorts. Boxers.

----------


## Mortis Anarchy

gray t-shirt, jeans, one white sock one orange sock and my painted up cons which look SO COOL!!!!!!

----------


## Shalot

I am wearing polka dots and cuddle duds. It's late and it's time for bed.

----------


## Bakiryu

Shirt and boxers. It's time to sleep!

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

school uniform again.

----------


## crazefest456

pink and red striped pajamas with cute bows...and a faded purple t-shirt with skull and crossbones on it. Matching doesn't concern me  :Smile:

----------


## Chava

Big shirt that's turqouise with dark blue vertical lines, and my well worn jeans and belt.

----------


## Gadget Girl

White t-shirt with "P.E." on it and maroon shorts.

----------


## SleepyWitch

grey wooly trousers (they arer scratchy  :Flare: ) and pink/rose blouse. we've got a conference at univ today. grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## Niamh

Stripy pjs and a grey jumper.

----------


## applepie

Maroon PJ pants, a gray tank top, and brown leather house shoes that are furry on the inside. I've just gotten up, so I've no desire to get into real clothes yet :Smile:

----------


## Chava

Green rastafa pants, and my east timorese constitution shirt, "Peace, equality and justice for all"

----------


## BulletproofDork

Black tank top and blue shorts.

----------


## Niamh

back in my pjs with jumper and a black wooly shawl to keep me warm. am dosed after all!

----------


## the silent x

dark brown, baggy cargo pants, (my green one are in the wash) a black t-shirt with a couple, and a loose and baggy red hoody. the hood is huge, it's AWESOME!

----------


## toni

a baggy moss-green shorts i got from my dad ( :Tongue: ) and a loose t-shirt with a cartoon print in it. 

morning X

----------


## the silent x

sup toni? did you just wake up? i'm about to go to bed in about an hour and a half, i'm really tired

----------


## toni

oh, okay. yeah, it's 7.30am here. i woke up about 5.30 to run and now im just here.  :Smile:

----------


## Domer121

Baggy T Shirt, Black Skirt.. Red stripe knee socks.. I actually don't care what I wear right now... which is new for me

----------


## Stanislaw

I'm wearing navy blue cargo pants and a blue/black/yellow/white plaid shirt (it looks better then it sounds  :Biggrin:  )

----------


## Weisinheimer

orange t-shirt, green zip-up hoodie, jeans, and orange flip flops.

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Sorry, wrong post.
School u again, darn it.  :Smile:

----------


## toni

a black hoodie and white cargos and rubber shoes

----------


## applepie

Jeans, brown Dr. Martens, and a vintage t-shirt. Very comfortable :Tongue:

----------


## Stanislaw

Daredevil grey and red T, Navy blue cargo pants, studded belt, black berret, old school (cause they are old  :Biggrin:  ) skate shoes

I'm shredding it up after work

----------


## Oniw17

Jersey shorts.

----------


## Gadget Girl

Navy blue t-shirt and a black jogging pants with a yellow line at both sides.

----------


## Taliesin

Red jeans and red sweater with black letters MD on it - meaning Maxwell's Demon. GOing to a forum come-together. Theme is "Undervalued Superheroes"
We have a red demon mask that only covers our eyes right besides us.

----------


## Pensive

> Red jeans and red sweater with black letters MD on it - meaning Maxwell's Demon. GOing to a forum come-together. Theme is "Undervalued Superheroes"
> We have a red demon mask that only covers our eyes right besides us.


Are you already wearing a sweater? Jeez that must be a cold climate you guys are having there. I am in half-sleeves. 

Anyway, back to topic, what am I wearing? Oh yeeees, a frown. I have got so much work to do and haven't started it yet! (too lazy)

----------


## thelastmelon

Warm socks, underwear, my boyfriend's Iron Maiden hoodie and a pair of really soft sweatpants. I'm very relaxed and tired tonight.  :Yawnb:

----------


## Niamh

tracksuit bottoms, top and a fleece

----------


## NikolaiI

socks, khakis, t-shirt and a Linux hoodie

----------


## crazefest456

a blue shirt that says "Say Nope to Dope" and black pants..
My mom bought me that shirt.. I love her!

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

You don't have to ask... every time I get on litnet it's always the same thing... school uniform, school uniform, school uniform over and over and over again...  :Tongue:

----------


## Niamh

pyjamas

----------


## Gadget Girl

Grey t-shirt with some Disney characters and white shorts.

----------


## applepie

Black tank top, blue jeans, white socks, and slippers. I'm only half willing to give up my comfy house wear at the moment so the slippers have stayed :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

Wide leg jeans, Black top and a gray mohar jumper.

----------


## Weisinheimer

blue jeans and a really ugly maroon sweatshirt.

----------


## Dori

Pajama (sp?) pants and a red shirt that says "I'm the evil twin."

----------


## Viola Kent

interesting question! I'm also wearing a brown knit sweater and blue jeans. it's cold.

----------


## Gadget Girl

Navy blue t-shirt and maroon shorts.

----------


## Pensive

Wearing a lot but what's worth mentioning is a ghastly look. Muwahaha to horrify little children!

----------


## Reccura

A sleeveless hello kitty top, black shorts and my hair back in pony tail.. the usual  :Wink:

----------


## Poppy



----------


## Reccura

Haha! True.. although I tweak the truth sometimes.. but I know a friend who does thatt!!

----------


## Granny5

Ahhh Poppy, you're telling everyone how we met. And I thought you'd forgotten.

----------


## Virgil

Sweat pants and sweat shirt.

----------


## Poppy

> Ahhh Poppy, you're telling everyone how we met. And I thought you'd forgotten.


 :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:

----------


## Granny5

really like those bananas, don't ya...

----------


## Bakiryu

A t-shirt and blue starry pajama pants. It's really comfy.

----------


## Chava

Green slacks, my "we need all youth" shirt, and my signature glasses

----------


## Gadget Girl

Light grey t-shirt and white shorts... again.

----------


## Niamh

Pj's. My bottoms have penguins on them!

----------


## AimusSage

I'm wearing, uhm....... :Rolleyes:

----------


## Zelly

Jeans. Tank top. Sweatshirt. With old fashioned phones on it. :P 

And my hair is being retarded. It's all curly. o.O

----------


## Dori

Pajama pants with Charlie Brown on them and a long-sleeved shirt that says "Tigers Soccer" (tiger being my school's mascot). I'm also wearing very long socks and I'm still wearing my shoes (for what reason I have no idea). My normal outfit, in other words. (Go ahead, laugh  :Smile:  )

----------


## Mortis Anarchy

Jeans cuffed at the bottom because I don't like stepping on the ends of my pants which is caused by my shortness...oh and my black Rolling Stones Tee. One blue sock and another gray/black striped sock (My socks are never put together). AND my green Mexican Hoodie...with my cons.

----------


## Weisinheimer

black t-shirt, tan v-neck sweater, and my favorite pair of jeans.

----------


## TEND

Crummy (but not torn!) jeans, black t-shirt and Boston Red Sox hat.

----------


## Dori

Warm, albiet tight, maroon sweatpants, an orange shirt, and an orange fleece over that orange shirt  :Smile:  . It's very comfy  :Biggrin:  .

----------


## Bakiryu

white undershirt and boxer shorts, getting ready to sleeeeeeeeeep  :Yawnb:

----------


## cracking muse

Light blue jeans splatted with tie-dye paint, torn navy blue t-shirt.

----------


## PanzaFan

Barefoot (I do live in Tennessee), favorite worn out jeans, pink BassPro shop T-shirt, when my feet get cold I will slip on my Christmas socks because I'm trying to get up the courage to beginning wrapping presents and nothing puts one in the spirit like Christmas socks.

----------


## Niamh

Pj's. (how come i'm always in Pjs when i post in this thread!!)

----------


## DeathAngel

lol, 
I swear it imediately made me think some young horny kid just wanted to know what everyone was wearing, or some creepy ole dude with bad breathe,
(i'd go with the kid)

as for wear: sweats all out, and miss-matching scooby doo socks,

----------


## sreeja

I usually wear sarees and churidars.But i like to wear shirt and jeans.

----------


## Goodfella

My traditional wear

----------


## I AM JINX

I am wearing nothing!
I was determind this morning to get up and go to school naked!
XP
Nah I am wearing clothes! XP

----------


## Shalot

pajamas (but not for long - gotta go to work soon)

----------


## Sweets America

PrinceMyshkin's nightshirt. Very comfortable and warm.  :Tongue:

----------


## bouquin

Light gray sweat-shirt with _Lillehammer 94_ printed on the left sleeve. Light blue tights with flower print.

----------


## Pensive

Wearing quite a lot but significantly something that I want to take off is this sleepy grim look.

----------


## pussnboots

baseball jersey that I got from cooperstown, black sweatpants and sneakers.

----------


## Niamh

My purple PJ's *glances around to make sure there is no sign of Nightshade* with pink penguins.

----------


## dramasnot6

Aww,I want those PJ's Niamh!  :Biggrin: 

I am not much better...just got out of the shower and hopped into my fluffy blue bathrobe *hugs*

----------


## LadyW

Nothing.
AH-HE-HEM. No just kidding!  :Biggrin: 
I'm currently wearing my jeans and green cardigan top...and socks.

----------


## dramasnot6

LadyW! O_O
 :Tongue:

----------


## Shalot

> baseball jersey that I got from cooperstown, black sweatpants and sneakers.


cooperstown South Dakota???

----------


## kilted exile

Old paint covered rugby top & navy work trousers

----------


## papayahed

Green pub crawl T-Shirt, grey sweatpants, and tennis shoes.

----------


## Domer121

Red Tee shirt and Black Jeans.... thrilling aint it? ... :Smile:

----------


## Anza

Green shirt, jeans. Bra and undies!! Yay undies!

----------


## bouquin

Dark blue tights. White t-shirt with _Monte Carlo Monaco_ embroidered on the front. Vest with dark blue flower prints.

----------


## muhsin

Cloth--LOL

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

You could guess what I'm wearing right now!!!  :Wink:

----------


## muhsin

> You could guess what I'm wearing right now!!!


Who could?

----------


## pussnboots

> cooperstown South Dakota???


No, cooperstown NY where the baseball hall of fame is

----------


## mercy_mankind

:Smile: I never thought that there is a thread about clothes  :Smile:   :Smile:  
i saw threads about thinking , feeling , now playing , eating, etc. 
after that I told my self , there is here all threads but they forget the clothing one .   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## muhsin

> I never thought that there is a thread about clothes   
> i saw threads about thinking , feeling , now playing , eating, etc. 
> after that I told my self , there is here all threads but they forget the clothing one .


LOL @ mercy_mankind. 

Glad you see it now, huh.

----------


## mercy_mankind

> LOL @ mercy_mankind. 
> 
> Glad you see it now, huh.


It is so funny
thank you
  :Smile:

----------


## pussnboots

blue thermal shirt and my favorite jeans

----------


## Bakiryu

Ozzfest 2001 black t-shirt  :Tongue:  and that's pretty much all.

----------


## kiz_paws

International Writers Festival black t-shirt and black capris, bare feet and a smile.  :Wink:

----------


## grace86

A pair of dark blue jeans (one of two favorite pairs), a white cami with a blue and white striped button up collar shirt...with the sleeves rolled up. Oh yeah, and some socks that feel like they should probably leave my feet soon. It's been one of those study days.

----------


## dramasnot6

Blue jeans and a silky red long-sleeved shirt, I should be in my pjs at this late hour though...

----------


## kiz_paws

A blue flannel granny nightie with doggy prints all over it... (how alluring, lol)  :FRlol:

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

> Who could?


Anyone... it's what I happen to be wearing every single time I'm here...  :Smile:

----------


## muhsin

My traditional long shirt and pants attire.

----------


## bouquin

Black corduroys. Beige long-sleeved shirt.

----------


## motherhubbard

I'm still in my warm pajamas  :Smile:

----------


## kiz_paws

denim capris and grey v-necked t-shirt -- and a ponytail!  :Wink:

----------


## Ydfkdy

Wow so this is the question I normally ask when the convesation on the phone stops...Then I tell them something interresting, but jokingly and plausable for me.Anywho,I decided to go comfortable today dress in my athletic gear.

----------


## 1n50mn14

Zebra print tights, jean mini skirt, black long sleeve v-neck shirt w/lime green tee over top. =]
MOHAWK. I finally got my hairspray. XD

----------


## LadyW

Jeans. Red Hoodie. Socks.
_*Psst! She's going commando!*_
Oh yes and undergarnments too... ahem.

----------


## Bakiryu

blue jeans, gray t-shirt and knee-high socks ♥

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

White winnie-the-pooh t-shirt, peach shorts... ooh, home sweet home. 
Very un-emo  :FRlol:

----------


## dramasnot6

My heart!

----------


## Ydfkdy

A pair of black fuzzy flip flops and a clown nose,hehehe. :FRlol:

----------


## kiz_paws

A t-shirt I got at the annual Veterinarian's Dog Party (I volunteer at these events).
Blue jeans
and a dog on my feet (Pepper is lounging on my feet, thats ok, I was cold)  :Wink:

----------


## Sweets America

> A t-shirt I got at the annual Veterinarian's Dog Party (I volunteer at these events).
> Blue jeans
> and a dog on my feet (Pepper is lounging on my feet, thats ok, I was cold)


A dog party? What is that? I am interested. :Smile:

----------


## Weisinheimer

khakis, gray tee and navy sweatshirt.

----------


## kiz_paws

black capris, red hoodie, skull flip flops, red hairband

----------


## Ydfkdy

NOTHING!!!  :FRlol:  
Old navy geans, and an attitude shirt.Where is your since of humor people.we all know people got style,but is there pesonality with that style?

----------


## Niamh

suit trousers, and blouse.

----------


## dramasnot6

My skinny jeans, brown knee-high boots, my trademark faux leather jacket, and a Broadway t-shirt

----------


## 1n50mn14

Green strapless top, grey creased work pants (luvsem), pink plaid lumberjack jackey, pig tails!

----------


## Ydfkdy

sports clothes

----------


## TexJR

Blue checkered pajama pants, black Jordan shorts underneath, blue t-shirt, red hoodie, and a blue jacket. Oh! And gray Nikes and ankle socks.

All on a sunny day.

----------


## Dharmabeat

Nike tracksuit bottoms and a Stussy T-Shirt.

Looks like it's going to be a lounging day of sushi and beer since I've just had an exam  :Tongue: 
Got some books I can start reading too, should be nice!

----------


## vheissu

a very green top that seems to be attracting all sorts of little green flying creatures...

----------


## Weisinheimer

Orange baseball T, green hoodie, faded jeans, brown sneakers.

----------


## TexJR

Blue pants that I torn while playing softball, Nikes, ankle socks, blue shirt, and my blue jacket.

----------


## Sir Bartholomew

my PJs just woke up.

----------


## Bakiryu

blue t-shirt with a blue whale on it and the slogan "save the humans", pink shorts with cartoon puppies hugging kittens on it. All made of eco-friendly cloth.

----------


## sprinks

Black shorts, one colourful knee high sock (one of the ones in my avatar), one black and white cow patterned knee high sock, a purpley-blue top made from eco-friendly material that has peace signs shaped as hearts and the word PEACE on it, and a long sleeved shirt with various pink, blue and white stripes, with the sleeves rolled up to my elbows. And also my blue glasses.

----------


## Weisinheimer

pink sweatpants and a black t-shirt; I'm ready for bed.

----------


## aeroport

Black Levi's, black socks, black shirt from Shakespeare festival - 'Et tu, Brute?'.

----------


## sprinks

A plain bright yellow top, a brown floor length skirt with a brown/yellow/white floral type pattern on it and also the occassional sequin on the bottom third of the skirt, and big dangly earrings with mainly green beads, butterfly beads and leaf shaped thingys on them

----------


## Dharmabeat

Nike trainers, selvage jeans, a plain t-shirt and spectacles. (Waiting impatiently on some more contact lenses - grr)

Off to town to do some errands. The weather's been unusually nice today too, since it's been horrid the past week.

----------


## Amundsen

black track suit and Umbro T in lake colour (not blue, but kind of red)

----------


## Weisinheimer

white broomstick skirt, green tee, and brown flip flops

----------


## TexJR

Red sweatshirt, black slack, nikes, ankle socks, and various other things.

----------


## Dharmabeat

Nike tracksuit bottoms again (I'm becoming a bum), a cheap polo top from Sainsburys, Spectacles. (Hardly dressed to impress. But it'll do  :Tongue: )

No exams for 2 weeks. 
A nice little break with some casual revision doesn't sound too bad now  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

In a pair of Dunlop Track bottoms and a huddie. (for once i'm not in my PJ's!  :Tongue: )

----------


## Dharmabeat

Marc Jacobs jeans, a plaid black/white lumberjack shirt, brown (beaten to a mess) Clarks.

----------


## sprinks

One white ankle sock, one blue and green striped ankle sock, jeans, black "cheer up emo kid" top, and grey striped jacket.

----------


## Gaiam

Black capris and a boatneck black and white striped 3/4 sleeve shirt.

----------


## khall12807

Seven dwarfs vintage tee and ancient jeans

----------


## Beautifull

a skirt because i'm fgetting ready to leave for a grad's performance..

----------


## Nyu001

A white shirt as usual and a yellow short.

----------


## Niamh

Pyjamas!

----------


## ben.!

School uniform (I'm at school).

Blazer, shirt tucked in, grey long pants, belt...one thing I am wearing that's a bit odd, is my Dad's black shoes.

I couldn't find my shoes this morning haha!

----------


## sprinks

Still wearing my school uniform - minus the blazer.

----------


## Beautifull

ummm...
my short spagetti(did i spell it right?)strap shirt and some jeans...and i'm barefoot...
it is raining hard!and a lot of thunder's going down here...

----------


## Amundsen

pyjamas, I have to go sleep....

----------


## Virgil

Sweat pants and sweat shirt. I just came back for the gym.

----------


## Beautifull

sweat pants and the same top...as a little bit ago...

----------


## Tournesol

well, I just had a shower, so I'm in my pyjamas...all nice and cozy...mmm...

----------


## Beautifull

sounds very comfortable...

----------


## Nyu001

A white shirt and a green short. Ready to bed soon.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Beautifull

do you like white shirts?

----------


## Nyu001

I like the white colour a lot. But about the shirts is because I have over 15 white shirts that I use at home. For go out I just have 2 white shirt one plain white and other with a dark blue strip.

----------


## Beautifull

hmmm...i always wear jeans when i go out..unless it's a special occation, then i wear a skirt

----------


## Joreads

My work uniform nothing to exciting there

----------


## dramasnot6

Where do you work Joreads?

It's cold and rainy today. I'm in my navy blue jacket, a black Broadway T-shirt, ,my favorite pair of black jeans and lime green stripey socks  :Wink: . I'll probably use my blue and gold scarf when I go out.

----------


## Weisinheimer

khakis and a black t-shirt.

----------


## sprinks

black/grey jeans, a red top, and a grey striped jacket...

----------


## Beautifull

pink sweats and a old navy navy blue shirt...hey, i'm comfortable and i'm enjoying the 1st day of vacation...

----------


## kasie

Trousers, a long sleeved top and a long woollen cardigan - I'm cold! And it's Spring Bank Holiday weekend - the sun should be shining and I should be thinking which summer dress to wear, not dithering like this.

----------


## Themis

A turquoise t-shirt, blue jeans, grey socks...

----------


## Bakiryu

Black Mutt pajama pants and a dark burgundy/gold tinkerbell top I wore to school today  :Tongue:

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Yellow figure-hugging tee, old-fashioned jeans and orange flip-flops. So contrasts my not-so-elated mood.

----------


## dramasnot6

A fuzzy gray sweater and pajamas.

----------


## sprinks

Jeans rolled up to above the knee, a blue/purple top, one knee high cow patterned sock, one striped knee high sock, a red striped jacket....

----------


## toni

my hello kitty shirt, pyjamas and a grin.

----------


## Weisinheimer

jeans, an orange madras button down over a light blue T-shirt.

----------


## kiz_paws

Kurt Cobain T-shirt and blue jean shorts and pink flip flops and a ponytail

----------


## dramasnot6

A denim mini skirt with thick black tights and a white I love New York t-shirt,topped by my faux leather jacket.

----------


## MZOoON

blue jeans and a red T-shirt.

----------


## pussnboots

brown leggings and brown T- shirt and my baseball cap backwards

----------


## Niamh

Once again Pjs. 
Man everyone here must be starting to think i'm some sort of recluse, as i'm ALWAYS in my Pjs when i'm posting in this thread.  :Blush: 
I have a life.
Honest!!!!! :FRlol:

----------


## Sir Bartholomew

tshirt and jeans. Sir Bart's going shopping later.

----------


## kiz_paws

I want to say Three-Piece-Suit, but that would be lying, but it sounds fun, lol  :FRlol:  

OK, Billabong jeans with black fake leather belt and plain black Tshirt and red Crocs (those cheezy shoes that are so comfie!)

----------


## asilef73

t-shirt and jeans and my beloved converse sneakers

----------


## khall12807

pink pullover and capris

----------


## cipherdecoy

A T-shirt and a pair of shorts.

----------


## Weisinheimer

denim capris and a brown t-shirt w/ daffodils on it.

----------


## grace86

A pair of blue jeans I never wear unless it is time to do laundry  :Wink:  a gray long sleeve v-neck with a dark gray jacket that tends to remind people of Vietnam for some reason and my plaid green slip on baby doll shoes.

----------


## kilted exile

Varnish covered jeans & my black "Everyone is entitled to my opinion" t-shirt

----------


## papayahed

> Varnish covered jeans & my black "Everyone is entitled to my opinion" t-shirt


See, I always expect you to say kilt.

----------


## Pyrrho

A white shirt printed with small brown leaves and a dark jeans.

----------


## Tiny Dancer

Black denim skirt, fish net tights, black converses and a Led Zeppelin t-shirt.

 :Biggrin:

----------


## sprinks

Jeans, but I'm still wearing my black stockings from school underneath them (They're warm and it's cold so I didn't want to take them off  :FRlol: ), a red top and grey striped jacket.

----------


## Niamh

grey slouchy 50's style work trousers, and a once piece blouse/ sleeveless jumper top. black Socks.

----------


## amanda_isabel

denim shorts, a faded navy blouse with big red hearts and yellow flowers, flipflops that are waiting for my feet, and *underwear*  :Biggrin:

----------


## Shurtugal

pair of jeans, nude colored v-cut short sleeved top, black sweater that's to big and has a hole in it. no, shoes. hair is down and unbrushed, smells like hair spray.

----------


## Tiny Dancer

converse (that's is a given), black skinny legs, long sleeve black top, purple cardigan and a red beany.

----------


## novlist*star*

pink skirt & white T-shirt..

----------


## sprinks

Strange blue legging thingys... A purple top and a white, pink and blue striped shirt over it.... And a lot of paint and pastel marks. I wanted something that was comfortable and could get messy!  :Tongue:

----------


## Sweets America

> Strange blue legging thingys... A purple top and a white, pink and blue striped shirt over it.... And a lot of paint and pastel marks. I wanted something that was comfortable and could get messy!


Sounds good...but what about your usual socks? Sprinks is not Sprinks without socks, is she?  :Biggrin:  

As for me, I'm wearing jeans as usual, and a top both gray and green. And violet socks with a pink and yellow heart on them.  :Biggrin:

----------


## kiz_paws

a "Barbie Pink" babydoll top and denim capris (clam diggers is what I call 'em) and pink flip flops and a ponytail (and my dog, if I'd only let her on my lap, but no -- I am busy right now)  :Biggrin:

----------


## Janine

hahah - I stole this from *Sprinks*...well, slightly...Strange 'dark pink' legging thingys....and I stole this from *kiz*...slightly altered....a babydoll top, high waisted with tiny white polka dots on black, V-neck with a wide belt under the bustline, flip-flops (earlier had on cute black ballet slipper shoes; very fashionable now, so I am told, comfy, too) I sound like I am dressing as a teenager and not a 58 yr old grandmother :FRlol:  at least I am comfortable...oh and.....silver earrings...that's it! 
*kizzo,* I love capris or clamdiggers! I wear those all the time, mostly jean ones.

----------


## sprinks

> Sounds good...but what about your usual socks? Sprinks is not Sprinks without socks, is she?


 :FRlol:  Don't worry, I'm wearing them now!!  :Biggrin: 




> hahah - I stole this from Sprinks...well, slightly...Strange 'dark pink' legging thingys....and I stole this from kiz...slightly altered....a babydoll top, high waisted with tiny white polka dots on black, V-neck with a wide belt under the bustline, flip-flops (earlier had on cute black ballet slipper shoes; very fashionable now, so I am told, comfy, too) I sound like I am dressing as a teenager and not a 58 yr old grandmother at least I am comfortable...oh and.....silver earrings...that's it!


 :FRlol:  That was like a bit of a combination of mine and kizzo's clothes wasn't it?!  :Tongue: . Sounds very pretty though  :Smile: 


Anyhow, right now I'm wearing black and white striped knee high socks, black jeans rolled up to the knee (whats the point of wearing knee high socks if you can't see them?  :FRlol: ), a black top that says "FIGHT POVERTY NOT PEOPLE" and a grey striped jacket.... And messy hair!  :Tongue:  It didn't want to cooperate this morning and has been a mess ever since!!  :Tongue:

----------


## Tiny Dancer

Pyjamas...
very uncool ones at that..
*sigh* Just because i like Harry Potter..
ahaha
they have Expelliarmus printed all over them  :Banana:  
wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

dancing bananas

 :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:

----------


## sprinks

I want some knee high socks with dancing bananas on them.... How cool would that be!!  :Biggrin: .

----------


## Remarkable

An odd combination of house clothes:a big yellow short-sleeved T-shirt and a black over-knee length skirt.It's very comfortable and cool for home!

----------


## Tiny Dancer

> I want some knee high socks with dancing bananas on them.... How cool would that be!! .


oohhhhhhhhhhhhh MAN
I WANT THEM I WANT THEM I WANT THEM
and maybe some dancing celery so the bananas don't get lonely.
 :Brow:  wow that is a scary face. 


 :FRlol:

----------


## sprinks

> oohhhhhhhhhhhhh MAN
> I WANT THEM I WANT THEM I WANT THEM
> and maybe some dancing celery so the bananas don't get lonely.
>  wow that is a scary face.


 :FRlol: !!!! hahaha. Oh my goodness I'm so tempted to ask my grandma to make me some knee high socks with various dancing fruits and vegetables on them!!  :Tongue:   :Biggrin: 

I know what you mean about that face, I think that smilie has a monobrow... :Brow:

----------


## Tiny Dancer

> !!!! hahaha. Oh my goodness I'm so tempted to ask my grandma to make me some knee high socks with various dancing fruits and vegetables on them!!  
> 
> I know what you mean about that face, I think that smilie has a monobrow...


Bahahahha If you do then you have to take a photo and show me  :Biggrin: 
i after all was co-inventor  :Biggrin:   :FRlol: 

haha there is this kid at school with a monobrow (he is about 13) and no one knows his name.. everyone just calls him Mono. Poor thing. BUT REALLY - WAX *HAS* BEEN INVENTED

----------


## sprinks

> Bahahahha If you do then you have to take a photo and show me 
> i after all was co-inventor  
> 
> haha there is this kid at school with a monobrow (he is about 13) and no one knows his name.. everyone just calls him Mono. Poor thing. BUT REALLY - WAX *HAS* BEEN INVENTED


Of course  :Biggrin: . If I do, I'd love to get more pairs done up and send you one... that would be so awesome!  :Biggrin:  I'll talk to her about doing it!  :Biggrin: 

 :FRlol: !! Poor thing. One of our teachers has a bit of a monobrow... It really distracts one of my friends  :FRlol: .

We're really straying off topic here  :FRlol: . Well, right now I'm also wearing my pirate rubber ducky on my head. I was bored. I'm trying to see how long I can balance him for  :Tongue:  (because thats what normal people do  :Biggrin: )

----------


## Remarkable

I'm wearing a super long night gown of mint colour.I suppose it's Chinese or Japanese style;my grandfather brought it from Asia many years ago.

----------


## sprinks

I'm wearing black jeans, a white top, a red striped jacket that doesn't really fit, black and white striped knee high socks, and black converse  :Biggrin:

----------


## Beautifull

white undershirt...skinny spaghetti strap...black and grey basketball shorts that reach to my knees.

----------


## pussnboots

T-shirt and pair of shorts - 90 degrees today

----------


## dreamsbegone

> No, this isn't a perverted obscene phone call asking if you are in your underwear


good because for a moment i thought this was a perverted obscene phone call asking if i am in my underwear....
i'm wearing a manchester united shirt, the old grey one with cantona's number on it, and the bottom part of my grey PJs
but i don't think there is any connection between our culture and unmatched clothes

----------


## amanda_isabel

pink jammies with these sun, moon and star thingies embossed all over.. navy blue shirt... messy, bedhead hair!  :Biggrin:

----------


## dramasnot6

My new UGG BOOTS!  :Biggrin: 

I'm also clinging on to my UWA sweater and fuzzy navy sweatpants for warmth.

----------


## AdoreroDio

tall brown boots, torn jean shorts, a comfortable but sunday best looking long-sleeved t-shirt, shoulder length earings, and a bathrobe

----------


## Sarasvati21

Teal board shorts and a black and silver polka dotted tank top. Barefooted, of course. =]

----------


## Hypercrit Htd

beauty

----------


## Niamh

casual tracky bottoms, shoestring T and a light wool cardigan

----------


## browneyedbailey

Monkey p.j. bottoms and a baggy T-shirt.

----------


## sprinks

One black and white striped knee high sock, one black knee high sock with a cherry pattern on it, black jeans, a black and white checkered belt, a studded belt (couldn't decide!!  :Tongue: ), my black "cheer up emo kid" top, a grey striped jacket, and red fingerless gloves that my darling best friend got for me!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Remarkable

A pretty strange yellow dress with brown linings and a couple of cherries.I think it was my mom's and I'm using it as home-wear.

----------


## Tournesol

long dark brown suit pants, cream linen blouse, brown/bronze paisley-patterned headscarf (I am a Muslim, so naturally I cover my hair!), and Payless heels in shades of brown. Watch on my left wrist. Single gold ring on my right hand. [and I right now I'm at work, supposedly doing 'work'...lol]

----------


## Weisinheimer

dark blue bermudas and a green tank top.

----------


## amanda_isabel

grey shorts and a pink shirt.. great for doing absolutely nothing!

----------


## pussnboots

slvless tank and shorts - man is it hot in NY

----------


## Shalot

Bob Marley T shirt and Pj pants.

----------


## Beautifull

Black mucle shirt...black basketball shorts.

----------


## Nyu001

White shirt and Green shorts.

----------


## Beautifull

> White shirt and Green shorts.


as usual.

----------


## Remarkable

A knee-length black skirt with white linings,a white shirt with short sleeves and a black vest underneath.I also have on a pair of cute,black,old fashioned sandals.I look like from the sixties...

----------


## sprinks

Okay... well.... Pink, red, black and white striped pyjama pants, a BRIGHT yellow top, purple fingerless gloves, and cow patterned knee high socks 

 :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

knee length combats, stripy top. sandles

----------


## sprinks

black converse, black and white striped knee-high socks, black shorts, grey, purple and blue top and grey striped jacket.

----------


## dramasnot6

Lime green socks, my Mount Holyoke t-shirt and denim shorts.

----------


## asilef73

jeans, t-shirt and my beloved converse...there is a theme here.

----------


## sprinks

Black and white knee high striped socks, grey pants, purple top with lace about the top of it, and a white flannelette shirt with love hearts on it (lovingly referred to as a "flanno" over here  :FRlol: )

(I just got out of bed  :Tongue: )

----------


## eyemaker

white T-shirt( a gift from my aunt), blue jeans, converse, and a blue cap with S.O.S. print.

----------


## thelastmelon

I'm wearing a really big t-shirt (it's my dad's) and panties/underwear, whatever the right word is.  :Smile:

----------


## sprinks

purple footless keyhole tights, brown/purple/yellow/pink/white/blue/black skirt, purple top, green necklace, yellow earrings and red and white polka dotted shoes!!

I'm like this little splash of colour!  :FRlol:

----------


## dramasnot6

Sounds funky,sprinks!  :Biggrin:  

A black slinky top, my black jeans, wool socks and sneakers.

----------


## Niamh

PJs!!!!!

----------


## Pensive

Shirt which goes along with it and _Gharara_

_Gharara_ is like this (though of course with a different pattern):

----------


## sprinks

> Sounds funky,sprinks!


I was dressed nicely because we had people over, but once they left and I got cold I added my coloured stripey knee high socks, a blue/pink/white striped collared shirt and my purple fingerless gloves!!  :FRlol:  I look a little strange. But I'm warm!  :Tongue:

----------


## Beautifull

the usual...spaghetti strap with b-ball shorts.

----------


## Nyu001

White shirt and blue short.

----------


## sprinks

Blue footless tights, black and blue tartan pleated skirt, grey/blue/purple top... and dice earrings  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

Pyjamas! (as usual)!

----------


## dramasnot6

It's late afternoon and I'm still in my pj's  :Blush:   :FRlol:

----------


## dramasnot6

> ... and dice earrings


Neato! I want a pair of those.  :Tongue:

----------


## BulletproofDork

a black dress with red flowers

----------


## Niamh

a regular baby doll tshirt and... my ooh lala pyjama bottoms.

----------


## bree

Yeah I am in my pj's ready for bed. Should get off this forum.

----------


## sprinks

> Neato! I want a pair of those.



I saw them for a dollar at Diva and grabbed them!!  :Biggrin: 

Right now I'm wearing my pj's - a bright yellow top and pink/red/black/white striped pants

----------


## EricP

white Thelonious Monk t-shirt
black basketball shorts
black low-top Chuck Taylors

----------


## Niamh

my navy hermosa beach Hoodie and a pair of flare jeans.

----------


## sprinks

My faded black/grey jeans, black studded belt, bright blue tank top, black socks that are a size too small, and my white peace sign earrings...
but I'm about to go change into my pj's later  :Smile:

----------


## pussnboots

my black addidas shorts and orange T-shirt

----------


## sprinks

black and white knee high socks over black sparkly glittery footless stockings, black/blue pleated skirt, red top, and grey jacket

----------


## Weisinheimer

dark blue jeans, a green T-shirt, and tan flip flops

----------


## LadyWentworth

Green pajamas with a great big Kermit the Frog on the front of the top and a little Kermit on my hip.  :Biggrin:

----------


## djy78usa

my old Hillsborough County Fire and Rescue (Station 27... big ups Valrico!!!) shirt and Burton jeans.

----------


## sprinks

Jeans, dark blue belt, light blue top and silver and blue dangly earrings

----------


## optimisticnad

Absolutely nothing.

:-)

ok that was a lie.

faded maroon skirt, white - food stained (a little, i think it was lunch) shirt, sandals, blue hair band.

Do i have to say what im wearing underneath?

----------


## grace86

I am wearing some black lounge sweat type pants with a cream and black Jesus shirt that has His face on it. My hair is braided and I am wearing thong sandals. It's laundry day guys!

----------


## kiz_paws

Turquoise baby doll (top) and blue jean clam diggers (capri pants for non-Canadians, lol). Oh, and of course the signature flip flops (brown).  :Smile:

----------


## kilted exile

Blue Quicksilver T-shirt. Khaki shorts

----------


## Shalot

Aerosmith tour shirt (black so faded it's grey), long grey cargo shorts and Tevas. I am some stereotype right now.

----------


## Bakiryu

Black wife-beater and British flag boxers.

----------


## grace86

A cream peasant skirt with a sparrow on the left side and a dark blue short sleeve top...still wearing the sandals and the braid though. Laundry is done by now.

----------


## sprinks

In my pj's  :Biggrin: . My colourful tape casette socks, pink flannel pants with white, black and red stars on them, a purple top, and white flannel shirt with coloured love hearts on it.

----------


## Equality72521

Black tank-top, dark blue jeans, barefoot, and I have a red "cure liberalism" bracelet on....haha, not that i believe that, my friend just gave it to me because my mom is hard core liberal.  :Biggrin:

----------


## sprinks

black and white striped knee high socks, black shorts, red top, red jacket and red fingerless gloves.

----------


## toni

oversized t-shirt, jammies and a huge s-m-i-l-e on my face like this -  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

What am i wearing?...do you really want to know?  :Wink:  
Okay!
Pjs  :Tongue:  cow print bottoms and a pink sleeveless top with a picture of a cow and the words "lost in the mooooosic" written on them!  :Biggrin:

----------


## sprinks

> Pjs  cow print bottoms and a pink sleeveless top with a picture of a cow and the words "lost in the mooooosic" written on them!


Now those are some awesome sounding pjs!!  :Biggrin:  I'm wearing mine too... Pj party!!  :FRlol: . mine are a random bunch, pink/black/white/red striped pants, purple top, white love heart flannel shirt and black and white knee high socks. And my red gloves still. It's cold!

----------


## Niamh

My mam picked them up for like 2 in a shop here in Dublin. I also have a green and brown pair with a Girraffe on them.  :Tongue:

----------


## Nightshade

> What am i wearing?...do you really want to know?  
> Okay!
> Pjs  cow print bottoms and a pink sleeveless top with a picture of a cow and the words "lost in the mooooosic" written on them!





> My mam picked them up for like 2 in a shop here in Dublin. I also have a green and brown pair with a Girraffe on them.


Now those sound like make you laugh pajamas... so thats what Ill be buying when I go to dublin...pjs ... :Biggrin:  :Biggrin: 

My happy jeans, last years midnight walk t-shirt and false green sleeves.

----------


## Weisinheimer

a white broomstick skirt, and a plaid sleeveless top.

----------


## Niamh

> Now those sound like make you laugh pajamas... so thats what Ill be buying when I go to dublin...pjs ...
> 
> My happy jeans, last years midnight walk t-shirt and false green sleeves.


I got them in Pennys which is Primark in the UK.  :Smile:

----------


## mickitaz

Black shorts, grey jersey t-shirt, socks and sneakers.

----------


## Niamh

My wide legged flare indigo jeans and my new David and Goliath T shirt. Its red and says, "Rock is Dead. Long live Paper and Scissors!"

----------


## Bakiryu

Long airy black peasant skirt with cream paint splatter marks, plain black t-shirt and silver flip flops. The heat it's crushing!

----------


## kiz_paws

> My wide legged flare indigo jeans and my new David and Goliath T shirt. Its red and says, "Rock is Dead. Long live Paper and Scissors!"


Gotta love that David & Goliath!

I have a "I'm A Tommy Jeans Girl" T-shirt on and denim clam diggers (capris) and my favorite pink pair of flip flops.

----------


## Guinivere

Floor-length white dress with Amarrilys prints. I am in a Jane Austen mood today.

----------


## sprinks

well... my faded grey jeans, yellow tank top, grey jacket, one striped knee high sock and one red fingerless glove. 

I forget why I'm only wearing one sock and one glove  :Confused:

----------


## Weisinheimer

Green T-shirt with white flowers on it, white capris

----------


## Guinivere

Jane Austen phase over I am now dressed from head to toe in white and blue, ready to set sail at any minute.

----------


## Madhuri

Camel coloured skirt, and a printed flowery white top..

----------


## sprinks

Well.... It's cold so my pair of tape cassette covered socks, my cow patterend knee high socks, grey jeans, "Fight Poverty Not People" black top, grey jacket, one red glove and one purple glove.

----------


## sprinks

My jeans that are torn, a pink/blue/white collared shirt, a yellow racerback top. And a LOT of paint. It's on my hands, my jeans, my shirt, my legs!!

----------


## Bakiryu

Crazy coloured swim-suit top, underneath a mildly see-through old white navy shirt and black swim shorts.

----------


## Beautifull

grey tights and an oversized dark blue shirt.comfy!

----------


## Remarkable

A black "Nike" top and blue tennis shorts(technically,they are not shorts since with the help of a zipper they can transform in more-than-enough-long trousers).I just came back from my tennis practice...

----------


## Weisinheimer

brown and pink scrubs. I'm about to leave for work.

----------


## naomi moon

I'm wearing a thight pink top & white pants. I'm barefooted for now, :FRlol: . It's so damn hot in here.

----------


## kilted exile

Khaki shorts & my "of course I dont look busy I did it right the first time" t-shirt.

----------


## purelife

hot red short shorts
and a white tank

----------


## Immortall708

I´m wearing T-shirt and shorts. 
It is a complete equipment for sunny weather.

----------


## sprinks

my pjs - a white top that has "DROP BEATS NOT BOMBS" on it in hot pink, and my white/pink/black/red striped flannel pants

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

By this time, I assume that you have gathered enough conceptual tools that you can use to enhance your ability to predict what I'm going to say.  :Smile:

----------


## kilted exile

Dark Blue Jeans & black Quicksilver t-shirt

----------


## Bakiryu

Black T-shirt with the logo "Long Live Rock" in the front and Aerosmith in the back and gray skirt with pink-pipping I got at cheer camp  :Blush:

----------


## blazeofglory

I am in my vest and underwear

----------


## kiz_paws

Grey work-out shorts and a black T-shirt that reads "Australian Aboriginal Art" with lots of cool designs all over, and bare feet (it is frick'n hot here, too!)

----------


## Weisinheimer

green and red plaid blouse (my bro calls it my watermelon shirt) and white capris.

----------


## Dori

Nothing more than my superman boxers. 

I'm about ready to go to bed.

----------


## InspireMe

a white t-shirt and black sweatpants. i change into these right after i come back from anywhere. i live in this outfit. hahah (but of course i wash it, and i have multiple shirts and sweats)

----------


## sprinks

I... uh... stayed in my pj's all day because I stayed home sick from school  :Biggrin: .
black/white/pink/red striped pants, blue striped top, black ankle socks, one black-covered-in-red-cherries knee high sock and one colourful striped knee high sock.

----------


## Beautifull

grey tights and a black muscle shirt.

----------


## Equality72521

boxers and a stolen shirt  :Tongue:

----------


## Sarasvati21

blue running shorts and a black cami. (I just got back from a run and am about to go shower.)

----------


## Bakiryu

trunks and a black cami  :Smile:

----------


## Within Me

A jeans , my converse and a black shirt.

----------


## Mortis Anarchy

Skinny jeans, birkenstocks and my Medic Droid t-shirt. I look kind of silly. :Biggrin:

----------


## blazeofglory

Something Nepali dress

----------


## clumsy angelle

Sneakers, pants, shirt

----------


## sprinks

My uniform. Should get out of that soon  :FRlol:

----------


## Remarkable

A pair of beige "Nike" sports pants and my friend's brownish-greenish-soldierlysh top...

----------


## muhsin

My traditional attire.

----------


## sprinks

black footless keyhole stockings, black shorts, a black top with "FIGHT POVERTY NOT PEOPLE" on it, grey/black/blue/yellow/green/red/pink checkered socks  :Biggrin:

----------


## wilbur lim

Wearing?Why must you be so inquisitive to have this doubt?I am humiliated to say that I am wearing red long pants and a blue short sleeve with a cartoon design on.

----------


## Weisinheimer

dark blue pants and a super bright gold color t-shirt

----------


## blazeofglory

Just a t shirt and a half pant

----------


## aeroport

Cargo pants that feel much too large and a Nightwish concert T-shirt.

----------


## Scheherazade

> a half pant


What is a half pant? Just one leg?

 :Tongue:

----------


## sprinks

Wearing my uniform... Still  :Tongue:

----------


## princesspoppi

Just a singlet, with prints of stereos on it. I am pregnant and nothing fits me anymore : (

----------


## WhimsySA

Jeans and a strappy T-shirt with a light jersey thingy over the top (don't know how to describe it really  :Biggrin: ) - the sun is playing games with us today so its a bit cool  :Cold:

----------


## sprinks

black sparkly footless tights, black shorts, a black long sleeved top with a purple one over the top

----------


## grace86

After a weekend filled with dresses...

I am wearing my favorite pair of dark jeans with navy converse, and a brown t-shirt I just bought with this really cool design of flowers and a bird (pink, green and blue) that says "look at the birds in the air, are you not of more value than they?"

----------


## BulletproofDork

Striped pink, brown, and gold shorts with a gray sweatshirt.


 :Tongue:

----------


## Bvalltu

cargo pants, cookie monster t-shirt

----------


## sprinks

A light blue dress with a black material belt

----------


## islandclimber

a blue mini skirt, and a nice halter top.. and some sweet stilettos... :Biggrin: 

oh wait... i let you in on my crossdressing secret... :Tongue:   :FRlol:

----------


## grace86

:Biggrin:  My favorite dark blue jeans, a black baby doll top with green and blue flowers on the left side (scripture John 15:5) a tan knit sweater and black suede flats.

----------


## Virgil

Hi Gracey  :Wave: 

Shorts and a casual short sleeved buttoned down shirt.  :Wink:

----------


## grace86

Hi Virgil!!!  :Smile:   :Banana:  :Banana:

----------


## papayahed

My Wayne State University T-Shirt, light blue shorts and white tube socks.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Dark skinny jeans, a navy blue blouse, brown suede flats, and a red ribbon through my hair, which happens to be straight today

----------


## Weisinheimer

light blue jeans, and a greenish polo

----------


## amanda_isabel

a dark gray top with magenta thingies. jeans. checkered red and white hi-cut chuck taylors. underwear. and a huge red tote bag to lug the laptop along.  :Smile:

----------


## Kaltrina

Blue skinny jeans, black jumper with a blue t-shirt under it... black jacket (it's pretty cold today here), white with navy blue lines adidas top ten, socks with many colours, a locket with pictures of my mom and dad in my neck  :Smile:

----------


## Annamariah

My most comfortable and a bit too large old jeans I bought from a flea market, a white tank top, a white long-sleeved top, blue wooden necklace and a beige trench coat (this university building is really cold)

----------


## sprinks

Jeans, a blue tank top, and white socks with a cow pattern cuff  :Biggrin:

----------


## grace86

Jeans (a different pair thank you very much lol) and a dark purple t-shirt. Black slip on vans and my Guatemala bracelet (which never leaves my wrist actually). Simplicity today.

----------


## Nightshade

my red a white 'ethnic' skirt, and a white long sleeved tshirt

----------


## Equality72521

black tank top and black pinstriped cut suit pants

----------


## WhimsySA

Jeans and a black billabong T-shirt

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

hahaha the blue cocktail dress I bought today. It was on sale!!

----------


## clumsy angelle

clinical nursing uniform with white duty shoes

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

dark blue skinny jeans (different from the other ones I mentioned lol), leather belt, royal blue top, royal blue suede flats. I was wearing my brown UofGuelph sweater but it was too warm.

----------


## Poetess

my green-and-yellow PJs-dress.. with some fuschia and white.. *rolls eyes.. and dark blue
only

----------


## Equality72521

blue jean shorts, hard rock cafe china t-shirt, and black flip flopsss!

----------


## Nyx's Child

black tank top very very ripped jeans (held together by safetypins i really need some new cloths) and a disney hoody no shoes my house does not deserve shoes
as for cultural referances...well influences would be my incredibly over the top punk friend giving me his safety pins he is trying to transform me...sneeky :/
and ofcourse disney taking over the world :P

----------


## ntropyincarnate

dark blue skinny jeans
forever young t-shirt 
my fav sweatshirt of all time (it says "I can't...I have dance." It saves a lot of talking.)
amazing fluffy comfy socks

----------


## sprinks

A green and grey striped dress and checkered socks. I should be wearing something warmer seeing as it is stormy outside, but it's rather warm in here  :Biggrin:

----------


## Bakiryu

I just got home  :Smile: 

black hoodie
Blue t-shirt with an electric guitar sketch
dark-wash jeans with a pyramid belt
silver flip-flops
Skelanimal backpack
random odds and end: a rad metal headband and some hoops.

----------


## kiz_paws

PJs so cheezy that I dare not explain ...  :Tongue:

----------


## Sweets America

Hey I'm wearing pyjamas too. Actually my pyjamas are Jerry's nightshirts that I wear every night, I have two of his and I love them, the're very comfy. Now maybe I should join the old geezers club?  :Tongue:

----------


## sprinks

I'm wearing jeans and a purple top, but I should get into my pyjamas soon  :Biggrin:

----------


## ntropyincarnate

sweat pants
oversized t-shirt
sweatshirt
comfy socks

----------


## wilbur lim

I am clad in a hue of yellow of my short-sleeve shirt and red,crumpled long pants.

----------


## grace86

I am wearing a denim skirt that goes just about to my knees and a royal blue v-neck short sleeve tee. Got my dark brown suede hobo bag and some brown leather flip flops. It's starting to get cold out now so I am making every last attempt at summer clothing.

----------


## sprinks

black pants, a white collared shirt with a black dress-top over it

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

White shirt with a gigantic "Oops! I did it again" printed up front and light blue shorts. Very much NOT like me.  :Tongue:

----------


## princesspoppi

Clothes that are too small!

----------


## grace86

I got dressed up for work today. Still pushing the summer wardrobe and the weather is hanging in there. I am wearing a white cotton flowy skirt that has blue, yellow, green and red artsy flowers on it and a bit of sequins with a green camisole and my brown flip flops.

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

A purple tank top and white shorts. Soon (around 4-6 hours from now, that is  :FRlol: ) I'll be going to bed. Even now I can smell the scent of fresh covers and newly-fluffed pillows and would love to revel in bedtime heaven the very moment I get this school project done with.

----------


## BlueSkyGB

Tye-dyed Grateful Dead tee-shirt covered by a dark blue shirt, blue jeans..
black Chuck Taylors that have peace symbols on them....
Dress down day here at work.... :Smile:

----------


## Sancho

Pretty much the exact opposite of BlueSkyGB. 
A government issue O.D. Green jumpsuit, combat boots, and a hack-watch.

----------


## BlueSkyGB

> Pretty much the exact opposite of BlueSkyGB. 
> A government issue O.D. Green jumpsuit, combat boots, and a hack-watch.


had a few of those outfits in the past.....

----------


## WhimsySA

Same as usual... Jeans and a white T

----------


## Bakiryu

I'm at home being lazy: soft blue top, gray exercise pants about 5 sizes too big, no shoes.

----------


## wilbur lim

*I am going to clad in a novel,smart university uniform clandestinely.*

----------


## Tiny Dancer

> Tye-dyed Grateful Dead tee-shirt covered by a dark blue shirt, blue jeans..
> black Chuck Taylors that have peace symbols on them....
> Dress down day here at work....


Haha - The Grateful Dead.. Brilliant band.

I'm wearing my Pink Floyd tshirt (which is too small)
Jeans and red converse shoes..
 :Smile:

----------


## 1n50mn14

Red velvet pants (yay!) with knee high, lace up black leather boots and a black, v-neck t-shirt. Cultural implications of my outfit? Um... I'm a punk punk, a punk rocker, a punk punk, a punk rocker... Sheena is a punk rocker! 

*clears throat*

That was off-track, sorry...

----------


## blazeofglory

I have just returned from morning walks and am in a tracksuit.

----------


## ntropyincarnate

Athletic shorts, Hard Rock Cafe t-shirt, hoodie, poodle socks, tennis shoes

----------


## kiz_paws

Pink Floyd "Dark Side Of The Moon" Tee-shirt (done on black, natch), Buffalo Jeans, skull flip flops

----------


## WhimsySA

Shorts and a T-shirt, nice and hot today  :Smile:

----------


## Weisinheimer

tan corduroys and an orange tee.

----------


## kiz_paws

White Tee-shirt with a dog face on it, Bongo jeans

----------


## Mr Hyde

I'm wearing all black. Black t-shirt with nothing on it and a pair of black jeans.

----------


## wilbur lim

I'm clad in a red shirt and a black,thick long pants.

----------


## WhimsySA

Pjs and my boyfriend's jersey (which, I might add, I am literally swimming in)

----------


## BlueSkyGB

dress shoes, black pants, dark olive green dress shirt, I took the tie off about an hour ago.... :FRlol:

----------


## wilbur lim

I am clad in a threadbare shirt and blue-stripped pants.

----------


## Mr Hyde

You guys missed it last night..... At my house I wasn't wearing anything.  :FRlol: 

(Very liberating.)

( Do you wish to have a wonderful mental image? I'll supply one. I was walking naked around my house drinking a jug of orange juice.)

(Of course what I would give to trade in the orange juice for a bottle of wine instead if only I had some money.)

(Whiskey will have to do for the time being.)

( Now enjoy the rest of your day with that mental image in your mind. If you are doing so I shall have accomplished my mission.)

----------


## Mr Hyde

Oh come on, Was I the only one that found that funny and at the very least a little bit entertaining?  :FRlol:

----------


## Bvalltu

jeans, Lucky the Leprechaun shirt

----------


## kiz_paws

A _Fido Dido_ hoodie and my favorite Buffalo jeans, bare feet with pink toenails (watch out, they're wet!)  :Wink:

----------


## Niamh

i'm in my PJs and just couldnt be arsed to get out of them.

----------


## sprinks

I'm wearing grey jeans, a black material belt and a grey top with cute little pandas on it, and it says "All trough a lifetime I'll be loveing you and then on the day after I'll just begin again"... The spelling annoys me but it's so cute!!

----------


## 1n50mn14

Jimjams: black NBC tee, mid calf fleect pink pants with stars on them

----------


## Guinivere

laura ashley blouse and blue slacks.................very prim and proper today

----------


## motherhubbard

Nightgown that' s not at all warm, fuzzy socks, and warm robe. I need to get dressed

----------


## Weisinheimer

tan v-neck sweater and dark blue jeans. haha it took me a second to figure out how to spell "jeans". I kept thinking genes. too much biology.

----------


## polgara

Blue Tshirt, track pants and trainers -been for a walk before it gets too hot :Biggrin:

----------


## eyemaker

I'm wearing our official school uniforms. First year and second year students are obliged to wear this.. I don't like it actually.  :Tongue:

----------


## kiz_paws

I am in my nightie and white robe. Almost time to shut down for the night...

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

Jeans and t-shirt, dental floss in mouth.

----------


## sprinks

blue jeans, one pink and white striped sock, a black sock with purple and blue love hearts, a green top under a yellow one, white peace sign earrings, a silver necklace with locket, and a really colourful hair-tie thing  :Biggrin:

----------


## 1n50mn14

XD Sprinks, you're colorful like me, I lurve it.

Pink cheetah print skin tight pants, black misfits tee with the skeleton hands over the breast, black velvet jacket with BIG silver buttons, HUGE 80's hair, sepia aviators and knee high black leather platform boots.

----------


## NickAdams

:Blush:

----------


## islandclimber

my warpaint surfshorts!!! haha.. random faces, in black, pink and blue, and green!!

----------


## Weisinheimer

jeans and a long sleeved pink and blue striped tee.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

jeans, leather belt, black tank top, socks only becuse my feet are cold :Frown: 

I was wearing a sweater earlier...it was a burnt orange hoodie with the word Hunter embroidered across the front and a tiny embroidered horse :Biggrin:

----------


## Mortis Anarchy

My pimped out Vans with Argyle socks(Have to throw that out there), brown with blue stripes skinny pants, The Matches t-shirt and my dark green cardigan/sweater/jacket thang.
 :Thumbs Up:

----------


## sprinks

> XD Sprinks, you're colorful like me, I lurve it.


Yay!! I love layers and colour and random things  :Biggrin:  Those pants you were wearing sound cool!  :Biggrin: 

Well it is stinking hot so I'm just wearing a green and grey striped dress... it was the coolest thing I could find!

----------


## Niamh

pj's!

----------


## islandclimber

plaid pants, a zip hoody with big red,white, green, and yellow stripes, my patchwork golfers cap, and my random colorful scarf..  :Biggrin:

----------


## grace86

I am wearing jean capris, black flip flops, a pink shirt with a crazy design that says "prayer" and a gray zip up hoodie!

----------


## Janine

I am wearing the worst combination today - navy capri running pants; a greeny gray fleece hoddie and flip-flops....but it is cold here...I still wear flip-flops all year round, well that is, in the house... I want comfort....

----------


## TheInsomniac

Im wearing a new suit a bought yesterday for my end of year celebration, the formal (or pram for you americans). Got some aviator glasses on aswell, I look pretty badass xD.

Black suit, light blue shirt with a pearly white tie.

----------


## sprinks

blue jeans, a black dress, one white sock with "BONDS" written on it in pink, and another one with it written in blue, and long dangly butterful earrings.

----------


## Niamh

Pj's.... still.....

----------


## SpurYourImagina

faded glory blue jeans W34 L29, 2 socks, brown dressy sketchers, fruit of the loom whitey tighties, large t-shirt, red polo collared shirt, hair gel...
I still need to buy a belt and would love to have some silver rings and necklace. I used to have my tongue pierced...

----------


## Niamh

combat jeans, a teal grampa top and a light green flowery kimono style sleeveless top.

----------


## hairpin

Nothing interesting, except a fur-edged knee-length parka that smells slightly off cause I biked in it last week. Eww.

----------


## sprinks

my school uniform, oh how stylish of me.

----------


## Niamh

once again.... PJ's!

----------


## Weisinheimer

tan cords and a green hoodie.

----------


## Themis

My pyjamas, a bathrobe, a plaid and socks.

----------


## sprinks

My friends pjs xD, and a green top of mine

----------


## 1n50mn14

The infamous patchwork pants (red plaid w/zebra print, cheetah print and puzzle piece patches), and a black wife beater with 'I'd Rather Be Stalking CGPB' fabric painted onto the back.

----------


## optimisticnad

i'm wearing a red wooly jumper (it's very cold) and what should be white but is now yellow combats. 

What I want to be wearing is a very chic and sexy dress with heels which make my legs look longer. Ah life!

----------


## Weisinheimer

A white turtle neck sweater and an eggplant cord skirt.

----------


## kaboodle

lol this is interesting. Im wearing my pjs, which are warm and comfy, a white and pink shirt, socks cause its kinda cold and im alternating between eating pringles and cocomo =D

----------


## Poetess

black stoking with three mauve stripes on their tops, white and navy shorts (squares all over it), and long-sleeved navy-with-some-gray top.. pretty artistic lol

----------


## Janine

I am wearing a strange sort of skirt, I bought at Target, because it looked so comforable and figured I could wear it around the house; made something like sweatpants. I have black trouser socks (knee high) and flip-flops (don't ask  :FRlol: )...Obviously, I don't plan on departing from this house tonight. Also, wearing a black turtleneck and warmy cosy fleece burgundy jacket shirt. I feel comfy and warm...

----------


## Equality72521

black and red basketball shorts
with an old Texas A&M Tennis Camp shirt.
It's comfy

----------


## crystalmoonshin

As of the moement, I'm wearing a pink shirt and blue capri pants.

----------


## Niamh

I'm wearing a skirt that i can wear 101 different ways if i want. its two layers Underlayer is a purple with small white flower pattern, outer layer is a teal green with bright colourful flowery pattern. Black V neck three quarter length sleeved top. Thick wooly tights.

----------


## SpurYourImagina

I'm wearing Arizona blue jeans 34 X 30 and a tight, navy blue, Ludwig-Maximilians Universitat Munchen t-shirt, no shoes, no sock... im at the computer cmon  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

PJ's!

----------


## sprinks

grey jeans, black "Cheer Up Emo Kid" top, black nailpolish, silver locket necklace, tape cassette earrings

----------


## Niamh

navy pinstriped suit- blue shirt.

----------


## Tournesol

I'm wearing one of my favourite nighties: sleeveless, knee-length, ash-gray, with small red stars, and little blue moons! The epitome of comfort! Ahhh..to be home on a day off of work!

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

black shirt, blue jeans, duct taped glasses, no shoes, no socks, just my stock little toes peaking out from under my pants.

----------


## sprinks

it is 1:10 pm on a Saturday and I am still in my pjs  :Biggrin: . (only this time, my nails are purple)

----------


## sprinks

black shorts, a yellow racerback top under my "I Visited The Australian Institute Of Sport" top, black/red/hot pink nailpolish  :Tongue:

----------


## %EmoOo%

I'm wearing my pjs  :Smile:  ,,, I'm sleepy hahaha

----------


## sprinks

jeans, a grey top with various words and pictures in fluoro green, and a black wristband

----------


## 1n50mn14

Green zebra print mini-dress, black tights, emo black bandana around my neck, black velvet smoking jacket.

----------


## Niamh

two pj tops, pj bottoms, socks and my funky bootie slippers!!

----------


## Madhuri

I am at work....

and wearing a _chudi-daar_

looks somthing like this:


Ofcourse, the colour is different, and the _kurta_, is longer....

----------


## blazeofglory

In point of fact all I wear is a pair of sleeping shoot as I am going to bed in a short while.

----------


## kiz_paws

Pink nightie with a fluffy floor length robe atop. It is a lazy day, I ate too much junk food last night...  :Sick:

----------


## sprinks

^  :FRlol:  I love those days.


Right now I'm still in my pjs. It's about 1pm... and I have work in an hour... I should get changed!  :Tongue:

----------


## Bakiryu

a red jacket, over a corset top, over a black tank. Blue jeans and stripey socks, i should change into my pjs.

----------


## sprinks

back into my pj pants, but wearing my shirt from the National Film and Sound Archives  :Biggrin:

----------


## Remarkable

Black leggins,big warm red socks,green knee-length skirt,green short sleeved top with white dots(and a black long sleeved top underneath).Also a big black sweatshirt with a zipper.It's cold!And I look weird with my red socks on :Tongue: ...

----------


## sprinks

it's quite warm here and I just went in the pool, at 6am!  :Biggrin:  as such I'm wearing a green bikini under a green and grey striped dress  :Biggrin:

----------


## xlxlauraxlx

omds your weather is soo lovely. I swear its like -100 degrees over here. Additionally, only once have I been in an outside pool in England - never again is all I will say, I swear I thought I was going to loose all my toes to frost bite.

I'm envious.

I'm wearing black pajama bottoms, a white collared t-shirt under a grey jumper and pac man socks.  :Smile:

----------


## kiz_paws

Billabong jeans with a FAKE leather belt

A black tee with pink pigs drawn on the front

Sox that have a piano key design

A smile

 :Wink:

----------


## Nightshade

> it's quite warm here and I just went in the pool,


oh you evil so and so... yestreday I was in 5 layers! because it was so cold inside the house with the heating on....  :Mad:   :Biggrin:   :Wink:

----------


## Bakiryu

blue Betty Boop pjs and a red shirt underneath a brown long-sleeved henley.

----------


## Beautifull

My kitty PJ pants that are comfy and soft...and a tank top. :Smile:

----------


## sprinks

> oh you evil so and so...


 :FRlol:  sorry  :Biggrin: . 
If it's any help it's actually really stinking hot and the air is quite still so it is just so icky out there!

I'm wearing black shorts and a grey and fluoro green top, white peace sign earrings and a black spotted headband

----------


## sprinks

green bikini, black sarong, and blue striped top

----------


## kilted exile

Big Polar Bear slippers; Navy Hurley Boardshorts; Man In The Maze T-shirt

----------


## [D]

long johns and a white t

----------


## samercury

Jeans and large shirt as usual

----------


## Niamh

My pink feecey PJ's that say ooh lala on the bottoms. Socks (cause its artic here) and a support bandage.

----------


## sprinks

Brown pants, and a green top under a white one.

----------


## Zee.

ha, cotton shorts - like the ones you sleep in
and just a wife beater.  :Smile: 

(pajamas..)

----------


## weltanschauung

yeah, i know im completely annoying, but blue is so pretty...

----------


## Niamh

> My pink feecey PJ's that say ooh lala on the bottoms. Socks (cause its artic here) and a support bandage.


Same again but with my bootie slippers and a white dressing gown.

----------


## Zee.

Well its summer where i am 

bare feet galore!

----------


## Chava

> yeah, i know im completely annoying, but blue is so pretty...



Good gosh, that's what I'm wearing too!

----------


## Bakiryu

Long black skirt, black/white striped knee-socks, an Ozzfest extra-large man's t-shirt and a black hoodie. It's cold!

----------


## djy78usa

Jeans, flip-flops, and a University of Florida jersey and baseball cap... I lost a bet, so I have to wear Gators gear for the national championship game.

----------


## MattG

Pajamas. Borrowed 'em from the Cat.

----------


## Silas Thorne

A coat of human flesh, and bones for buttons.

----------


## MattG

> A coat of human flesh, and bones for buttons.


Don't spill your coffee sir! You've no insulation!  :FRlol:

----------


## Silas Thorne

:Biggrin:  Guess I was influenced by your location, looking again at it.

----------


## Silas Thorne

I'm wearing a light white top and blue jeans..hot here.

----------


## Zee.

i'm wearing clown shoes, a fake alligator tail, rabbit ears and fish scales.

----------


## MattG

> i'm wearing clown shoes, a fake alligator tale, rabbit ears and fish scales.


Swanky!

----------


## Zee.

oh yea baby.

----------


## kiz_paws

Faded favorite jeans, NIN black tee

----------


## Chava

Amnesty shirt and courdrouys

----------


## Joreads

Wrk uniform I can not bother getting changed even though I have been home for two hours.

----------


## sprinks

checkered sock, a black sock, black bike shorts under a blue and black skirt, a blue top under a white one and a dark blue belt

----------


## weltanschauung

straight face

----------


## BlueSkyGB

Dress down day at work...
so its jeans/blue shirt/
keeping my leather jacket on
heat is off in my office.....brrrrr.. :Sick:

----------


## Bakiryu

Just got back from school.....striped blue knee-socks, knee-length black shirt and a blue "Save the humans" t-shirt.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

T shirt that says "Yes, I was raised in a barn"
Giant black hoodie with my stable logo on it
Sweats
Two pairs of fuzzy socks
And a blanket wrapped around me...and I'm sitting in bed...

----------


## kilted exile

Blue Jeans & Canadian Tire Foundation For Families T-shirt

----------


## Tournesol

well I'm at home...so it's blue plaid capris and a Tshirt that says 'There's no place like Barbados' [That isn't true, but we'll let the Barbadians think so...hee hee]

----------


## kilted exile

Now changed for going out.

Dark Blue bootcut jeans, Davy Cooper Football Genius T-shirt & Black River Island "Outrage" shirt

----------


## Sarasvati21

A pair of faded jeans at least two sizes too big; and a V-neck, very soft, very striped T-shirt.

----------


## kiz_paws

Faded 'carpenter' jeans

a black t-shirt with Australian Aboriginal Art all over the front (cool find at the Second Hand store)  :Wink: 

a black 'hoodie' (hooded sweater) with a CANADA logo across the chest

a bracelet with a girl-drinking-coffee charm on it

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

PJs...perhaps I should put them to use and go to sleep...silly 3am

----------


## sprinks

a blue dress

----------


## kiz_paws

Buffalo Jeans
Barbie Pink hoodie
Pink Flip Flops
A smile!

----------


## Niamh

PJ's and my big navy bondi beach hoodie. Bootie slippers.

----------


## sprinks

white pj shorts covered in a dragonfly pattern, and a grey top

----------


## Dori

Superman boxers and pants. No shirt, even though it's winter...

----------


## Bakiryu

Betty Boop pjs and a blue t-shirt.

----------


## Joreads

Work uniform

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> Work uniform


haha you edited that just as I was about to ask if you were planning on wearing your coffee maker  :FRlol:  :FRlol: 

I'm wearing jeans and a long-sleeved, coral pink top with white spots on it, and a leather belt

----------


## Joreads

> haha you edited that just as I was about to ask if you were planning on wearing your coffee maker


Wrong thread - Monday morning and no coffee could it get any worse :Tongue:

----------


## Weisinheimer

dark blue jeans and a green short-sleeved tee over a black long-sleeved tee.

----------


## Cat_Brenners

I am wearing my comfy clothes....blue sweat pants and a blue over sized t-shirt.
Cat

----------


## kilted exile

Khaki shorts & Glasgow "Tropical paradise" T shirt

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Jeans, leather belt, emerald green baby doll top, bare feet

----------


## sprinks

red and white dress, black polka dotted headband.

----------


## Niamh

flare jeans, purple lace cami under a black v neck top. Fleece-lined boots

----------


## kiz_paws

My favorite Buffalo jeans
Barbie pink tee **yah know, Barbie Pink IS a colour!**  :Tongue: 
Black flip flops with skulls running around on 'em
Pink Ribbon hanging on to PonyTail hair-do

----------


## grace86

Dark blue jeans with holes (I didn't purchase them don't worry), black flip flops with pink toe polish, white baby doll spagetti strap, and my navy v neck button down sweater...it's comfy cause it's long. Got my hair in a bun today too.

----------


## kilted exile

Red & Black shorts & "wifebeater" top

----------


## Weisinheimer

loungey clothes: lime green cami, dark green zip hoodie, brown scrub bottoms.

----------


## Zee.

My neighbour's skin.


Sorry.. I had a silence of the lambs moment..

----------


## Silas Thorne

It will wash its face.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Riesa

pj's.

----------


## Silas Thorne

sorry about that.  :Smile:

----------


## Silas Thorne

I'm actually wearing white slip-on shoes which are designed to look like someone threw paint on them, blue jeans which are too long and scrape on the ground, damn it, and a t-shirt with black and gray horizontal stripes.

----------


## sprinks

A white skirt, yellow top under a white one, and I was wearing dark blue stockings and a dark blue belt, but I took them off after I got home from work  :Smile:

----------


## classicsgirl

Tweety Bird PJ's

----------


## Pensive

School uniform.  :Tongue:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

pjs! Brown shorts with my school name imprinted on them, a t-shirt with a horse on it :Biggrin: , and purple footie socks with grippy things on the bottom so I don't fall down the stairs... :Blush: 

and my hair is crazy because I washed it and haven't bothered to tame the curls yet...

----------


## WhimsySA

Pj's!!  :Biggrin:  White little shorts with big pink polka dots on and a big baggy blue T-shirt which I got from school last year

----------


## Nightshade

normal boring clothes and stripy smilie socks!!!!
 :Biggrin:

----------


## Chava

A "Respect; Recycle" shirt I got for christmas from my little brother. My wacky colourful pants, and small small earings.

----------


## mono

> A "Respect; Recycle" shirt I got for christmas from my little brother.


Well done, well done, Chava! Not delving too much into politics, I cannot imagine a better shirt.
I currently wear a pair of boxer shorts and a robe - just about time to go to bed.

----------


## Chava

> Well done, well done, Chava! Not delving too much into politics, I cannot imagine a better shirt.
> I currently wear a pair of boxer shorts and a robe - just about time to go to bed.


MONO!

I've missed you!  :Smile:  Wow, you just made my day!

----------


## Silas Thorne

The sins of my ancestors,'Sting' stubble, light brown sneakers, blue jeans and a yellow, blue, grey and white tartan sleeveless t-shirt.

----------


## Bakiryu

just got back from school: black and white striped henley, blue jeans, off-white knit cardigan, striped grey-black hobo gloves, black coverse and a black overcoat. It's cold!

----------


## mono

> MONO!
> 
> I've missed you!  Wow, you just made my day!


Indeedy, I have missed you, too! Lovely seeing you.

Almost 12 hours later, now wearing black, pinstriped pants, gray buttoned-up shirt, black vest, black shoes, and a freshly shaven face and head.

----------


## sprinks

yellow top and white skirt, and a brown headband from Africa

----------


## Niamh

pj's...

----------


## Bakiryu

pink lace gown, diamond earrings and necklace, silver heels, silver headband.....

----------


## sprinks

wow nice! I'm just in grey pj pants and a yellow tank top!

----------


## Zee.

Coconuts over my ... o.o ahem.


A flax skirt, flowers in my hair,
and shoes that shoot fire out the back and can make my fly.

Limajean does the hula hula...

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> pink lace gown, diamond earrings and necklace, silver heels, silver headband.....


Going for a night on the town, Baki?

Jeans, green tank top, brown hoodie with my school's name on it, my hair is shoved up on the back of my head, minus one curl that keeps falling out.

----------


## Joreads

Pj's.

----------


## sprinks

rolled up jeans and grey and fluoro green top

----------


## kilted exile

Socks & boxer shorts (no not lit-net ones)

----------


## Weisinheimer

jeans and a blue hoodie

----------


## Zee.

It puts the lotion on its skin

----------


## aBIGsheep

I love Obey's style.

----------


## Joreads

Uniform

----------


## mono

> It puts the lotion on its skin


. . . or else it gets the hose again. Yeah, place the lotion in the basket already.  :FRlol: 

Currently wearing blue scrubs - on call for work.  :Yawnb:

----------


## Zee.

Bahahhahahahhahaha

----------


## Joreads

> Bahahhahahahhahaha


I hope it looks good on :Biggrin:

----------


## sprinks

dark gray skirt and a purple top, with a black silk belt

----------


## mono

Running shorts, a black t-shirt, and my kick-arse Adidas tennis shoes - about to go for a little jog.

----------


## GX4146

flip flops

----------


## Chava

Black Amnesty shirt (candle and all), actually I've got to add the text, "All people, all the time", brown courdrouy pants, and purple socks. Oh god I'm a missmatch of colours.

----------


## sprinks

rolled up jeans and a bluey-purple top

----------


## Niamh

combat jeans, Dark green long sleeve top, Dark and light grey stripy cardigan, dark green flower knit poncho, bootie slippers.

----------


## mono

Blue robe, black boxers, and slippers - good grief, I really need to get this day going . . .

----------


## 1n50mn14

Silver and black zebra print hoodie, my ill-fitting, falling apart/held together with safety pins jeans, underneath that my grandpa pants (funny, high waisted plaid pajama pants), punk-y wool socks, and a filthy zebra wife beater.

----------


## sprinks

jean shorts and my "I visited the Australian Institute of Sport" shirt  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

Combat jeans, Sky blue top, bondi hoodie

----------


## Chava

Black shirt with white 'roots' growing down, very well washed jeans, and a skippers hat.

----------


## Cayenne

Green tunic and leggins, black & white wool socks

----------


## sprinks

pjs  :Biggrin:

----------


## sprinks

jean shorts, yellow top, yellow and green bracelets, many many Australia Day tattoos, and fluoro green nailpolish

----------


## Dori

Nothing!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nyu001

> Nothing!


And I clicked in this thread for same the same exact thing. Lol

----------


## 1n50mn14

Black tank top with green paint handprints over the breasts (yeaaaahhh), pink skinny jeans (my only pants, pretty much!), fuzzy socks. Silver and black zebra print hoodie

----------


## GX4146

black leather shoes

----------


## kiz_paws

Black yoga pants, a black t-shirt that says "Tiger" and a black hoodie with the CANADA logo across the chest

----------


## Chava

My t-shirt with the East-Timorese constitution "Liberty, Equality, and Justice for all - 2002", khaki outdoorsy, pockety pants, and turqouise socks. I will never learn to colour coordinate!  :Smile:

----------


## sprinks

grey jeans, studded belt, black top from the National Film and Sound Archive, black headband, blue bead and rope bracelet, one coloured checkered sock and one black sock

----------


## dramasnot6

A winter coat, a sweater,a scarf,gloves,hat,snow boot...every winter item imaginable. We are expecting almost 4 feet of snow by late tonight.

----------


## papayahed

Red fleece jacket, blue t shirt with a white long sleeve t shirt underneath, jeans with a few holes and brown steel toe shoes. (It's tough being a girl in a chemical plant)

----------


## kilted exile

red halter top, black mini-skirt, fish net stockings & thigh high boots - ready for a night on the town

----------


## 1n50mn14

Pajamas- my capri, neon pink pj pants with neon colored shooting stars on them, and a black t-shirt with peanut butter and jelly cans holding hands.  :Wink: 

It's beddybye time. Who needs undergarments.  :Wink:

----------


## thelastmelon

I am not wearing stuff that matches right now. I was cold when I woke up, so I just grabbed something in the room. I'm wearing black socks with some figure on, grey jogging-pants, a purple top and a black sweater. I look.. lovely.  :Tongue:

----------


## sprinks

pink shorts and a grey top

----------


## GX4146

flip flops, again. hahaha

----------


## Chava

"We need all youngsters" shirt, wacky pants, silver grey socks, and a red/white partisan scarf. I still cannot coordinate colours. Its like i was attacked by an explosion from my cupboard.

----------


## AimusSage

A hoodie, sweatpants and flip-flops, the ultimate Sunday attire.

----------


## Joreads

My uniform a dress shirt and a black skirt

----------


## Chava

"Message from the grassroots" shirt, my baggy indonesian pants, and purple grenn striped socks.

----------


## Niamh

jeans, blue T, hoodie, warm woolie socks, boots.

----------


## Nightshade

knee socks, heavy cprd skirt , blouse, massive shop reject jumper, calf length knitted wool moccasins, fleece, head scarf, thick wooly snood , thick fingerless gloves, and Im only just begining to feel warm.. :Eek:

----------


## mono

Blue scrubs - have to work tonight, but not before e-mailing a friend.

----------


## Chava

The hand died hemp hoodie (with a pointed green hood), slacks and an orange t-shirt. Oh, and the handknitted hat with bells in it.

----------


## sprinks

pink shorts and a yellow top

----------


## PoeticPassions

> pink shorts and a yellow top


Oh I wish it was warm enough here for shorts... all I get is gloom and endless, dark clouds.


and I'm wearing a white sweater and black dress pants... at work, blah

----------


## BulletproofDork

a pink sweater and jeans ...

----------


## Amundsen

without clothes, guest at sabbath of witches  :Smile:

----------


## Chava

Pyjamas, bathrow, and fluffy norwegian slippers.

----------


## Niamh

My purple PJ's with penguins on the bottoms and my full length fleecy dressing gown.

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

A paint splattered sports club shirt and dark blue wranglers with fresh oil stains.

----------


## Amundsen

beige shirt, brown track suit, black socks

----------


## mono

Black well-fitted slacks, black buttoned-up shirt, black t-shirt, and guess what color of socks?
I feel very Johnny Cash today.

----------


## Zee.

Sounds nice Mono  :Smile:

----------


## Zee.

I am wearing jeans, no shoes just bare feet, a plain white t shirt and my green stone necklace

----------


## kiz_paws

a black tee that says "Spikey's Revenge" and my black yoga pants

----------


## Chava

My one-pocket-went-missing-jeans, orange hemp sweater, and long warm gray socks.

----------


## a_little_wisp

Oh, god. 

I don't know how this happened: 

Christmas PJ pants with bedecked with Christmas-tree-carrying Christmas elves and a Dragon Ball-Z t-shirt.

----------


## mono

> Sounds nice Mono


Thanks, I guess I dress a little plainly, and this thread always reminds me.  :Biggrin: 


Gray shorts, black t-shirt, old-school Adidas tennis shoes - about to go for a jog!

----------


## Joreads

Jeans no shoes an orange t-shirt with a white print. I should really have shoes and a jumper on it is actually really cool here today.

----------


## subterranean

PJs RULE

----------


## Phangirl7

A NWOSU long-sleeve T-shirt, brown jeans, socks and sneakers.
P.G.7.

----------


## Chava

Blue jeans, a black tank top that I usually wear for training, and a loose orange patterend shirt on top, and parrot earings.

----------


## sprinks

grey pj pants and a white top with hot pink "DROP BEATS NOT BOMBS" written on it

----------


## Virgil

Black jeans, brown button down casual shirt.

----------


## kiz_paws

White Tee with kokopelli dancing on the front and a pair of Billabong jeans

----------


## Bakiryu

black exercise bra and white shorts.

----------


## sprinks

black shorts and a green top

----------


## Chava

Jeans, french flag over-the-knee socks, and my shirt with a danish political satirist named "Strid"

----------


## Niamh

My PJ's

----------


## Chava

Blue jeans, an orange long sleeved shirt, and a black tee on top saying "Archipelago" in orange and red letters. And the orange/red hat with bells on it. Unusually colour coordinated now that I think of it.

----------


## Amundsen

same thing like yesterday, but underwear and socks were changed

----------


## sprinks

grey pants, grey top.

----------


## pussnboots

my husband's sweatpants and a T-shirt

----------


## sprinks

same grey top, but with jeans.

----------


## Niamh

My navy pinstripe suit for work, and my dark green top with blouse.

----------


## Bakiryu

black leggings and a blue sweater

----------


## Equality72521

Tank top and some form of......pants that my mother bought me that are incredibly comfortable....

----------


## Niamh

Black cords, Black shortsleeved top with white embroidary, mint green three quarter length T underneath.

----------


## sprinks

blue footless thick stockings, and a yellow racerback top

----------


## Niamh

PJ's!

----------


## sprinks

school uniform

----------


## Niamh

> school uniform


 Ugh! Dreaded school uniform!

----------


## mono

Beige khakis, black buttoned-up shirt, Dr. Martens - very plain today.  :Tongue:

----------


## eyemaker

the usual - school uniform!

----------


## Niamh

Wideleg Denim Jeans, Blue lace camy under a three quarter length grey with white stripes T.

----------


## Schokokeks

Black jeans, black gaiters, grey t-shirt, and a wine red sweater.

----------


## sprinks

green footless stockings, brown dress, green/brown belt, blue and silver earrings, green/black/silver bracelet, and a black/green/other coloured bow in my hair  :Smile:

----------


## sofia82

blue jeans, colorful sweater, black socks and of course my glasses  :Biggrin:

----------


## SoonerSoul

Blue jeans with studded belt, Brown t-shirt, My favourite brown leather wrist cuff....

----------


## kevinthediltz

Same thing i wear everyday: jeans, a button up plaid shirt, and a baseball cap.

----------


## 1n50mn14

> Same thing i wear everyday: jeans, a button up plaid shirt, and a baseball cap.


 Sounds like me when I'm working  :FRlol:  Are you by any chance a rancher/farmer/cowboy of some sort?  :Tongue: !!!

I am currently wearing pink cheetah print pants, and a black puff shoulder tee-shirt.

----------


## Lokasenna

Navy pyjamas, black slippers and a light grey dressing with black highlights.

Well, it is late evening here... got the whole Noel Coward thing going on!

----------


## Niamh

in my PJ's.

----------


## Anto Magann

Jeans and t shirt.

----------


## Silas Thorne

Yesterday. It is still stuck to me.

----------


## Bakiryu

Pink Mutts shorts and a black tank top.  :Smile:

----------


## sprinks

black glittery tights, a brown dress with a black satin belt, and a black headband.

----------


## sprinks

school uniform

----------


## jhonerliz

nany blue Dickies shirt and black shorts.

----------


## Niamh

PJ's. Am about to go to bed!

----------


## Chava

Message from the grassroots t-shirt and baggy cordrouy pants. And a messy messy hair that's exploding in tangles and curls.. Yick.

----------


## kilted exile

blue jeans, grey cut off T (its my gun show top :FRlol: )

----------


## 1n50mn14

My pink drainpipes and sequined zebra shirt.
*sigh* **is dissatisfied with wardrobe**
I really must go shopping for more blacks...

----------


## Bakiryu

grey shirt, black long skirt

----------


## mono

Boxer shorts and a blue robe - about to hop in the tub, as the warmth soothes my bronchitis-afflicted throat.  :Sick:

----------


## Chava

Black longsleeved shirt, with a black T over it, on which there is an abstract crocodile in orange, brown, and red, along with the baggy cordrouys.

----------


## sprinks

black bike shorts and a grey tank top

----------


## jhonerliz

pink t-shirts and brown shorts

----------


## sprinks

same grey top, but pink pj shorts

----------


## dramasnot6

black track pants,time to go for a run!

----------


## blazeofglory

Night dresses

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Jeans, leather belt, royal blue tank top

Thank god we keep our house so warm...

----------


## 1n50mn14

Black drainpipes, pink leopard corset, and big kittie bows in hair, pink, and leopard print. xD

----------


## jhonerliz

pink t-shirts and brown shorts

----------


## Weisinheimer

blue hoodie and hot pink sweat pants. I'm staying in today  :Biggrin:

----------


## Chava

Again the baggy cordrouy pants, with a black tank top that I usually use for training, over which I have an orange patterned indian looking blouse, a black and orange scarf, and... of course my black and orange glasses. Can't colour coordinate they say? I can colour coordinate so much it hurts your eyes.  :Smile:  Oh, black shoes too!

----------


## Niamh

Jeans, Purple lacey top, Bondi Hoodie.

----------


## mono

Maroon scrubs, black t-shirt underneath, and old-school Adidas - currently on-call for work for the night.  :Tongue:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

jeans, leather belt, black top, green and black plaid top over that.

My toes have turned blue...forget it, I'm NOT putting socks on

----------


## kiz_paws

> ... And a messy messy hair that's exploding in tangles and curls.. Yick.


That is me too. Time to just break down and get this mop dreaded. Apparently messy curls make for good dreadlocks...  :Wink: 

Currently wearing my jammies, its been a loooooooooooooooong day ...  :Sick:

----------


## Anarchy Device

I'm wearing right now sweatpants and a white hoodie with a cool looking black pattern all over it  :Smile:  oh yes and white socks

----------


## Niamh

blue shirt, navy Pinstripe Suit.... hi ho! hi ho!

----------


## Chava

khaki pants, a brown sweater, and a pnk towel for my wet hair. Yes, I look a little silly.

----------


## sprinks

school sports uniform.

----------


## dodong

black jacket, white pants, white socks....

----------


## jhonerliz

white shirt and brown shorts...

----------


## sprinks

striped pj pants and a grey top

----------


## sprinks

black shorts and yellow top

----------


## manolia

purple dress, black collant and boots

----------


## Chava

Blue jeans, a rust coloured hoodie from a medieval market in Berlin, over which I have a black 'Elements' Tshirt.

----------


## Chava

Oh, and now with the added acessory of a cat that has completely draped herself on me.  :Smile:  Silly cat.

----------


## Weisinheimer

jeans and a long green-gray sweater over a black t-shirt

----------


## sprinks

jeans, a dark blue belt and a black top

----------


## Sapphire

purple knee socks, light washed jeans, rainbow belt, black t-shirt and bright blue shirt.

----------


## Chava

Blue jeans, and what I'd like to consider my intellectual/avantgarde black top.

----------


## sprinks

black shorts and yellow top, my art clothes.

----------


## Eugenie

charcoal pants and forest green top. thank God this is not a how are you wearing your hair thread.  :Smile:

----------


## sprinks

white pj shorts with dragonflies on them, and a grey top

----------


## motherhubbard

a very old T shirt with paint splotches that don't wash out and some fuzzy PJ bottoms.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Comfy brown PJ shorts with my school logo on them, green long-sleeved comfy top and little purple socks with rubber grippy things on the bottom so I don't fall down the stairs...

----------


## jhonerliz

Green shirt and blue shorts

----------


## Chava

Blue jeans, french flag coloured socks, a cream long sleeved shirt.

----------


## sprinks

black jeans and a grey top

----------


## sprinks

white dragonfly pj shorts and yellow top

----------


## sprinks

school sports shorts and white top

----------


## Pryderi Agni

A green tee and gray trousers.

----------


## Eugenie

The usual for work time, black dress pants, black girlie vest and a pale pink under shirt.

----------


## Chava

What might have been green courdroy pants, and my political satirist shirt, pluss the hat with bells on it.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

pj shorts, a dark green top, and my giant black hoodie that has the names of my stable, my horse, and myself on it :Biggrin:

----------


## sprinks

school uniform

----------


## jhonerliz

Green shorts and stripes blouse

----------


## Niamh

PJ's.

----------


## sprinks

school uniform again

----------


## Chava

"Respect; recycle" black shirt, brown slacks bought in Budapest.

----------


## sprinks

pink stripey shorts and green top

----------


## kiz_paws

Buffalo faded jeans, socks with piano keyboard print on 'em, pink Tee

----------


## papayahed

hahaha: Hard Hat, grey top with white sleeves, dark blue hoodie, green acid jacket, jeans rolled up to my knees and black and yellow knee high acid resistant boots. And I make the outfit work!

----------


## kilted exile

boxers & old ripped "I'm not fluent in idiot so please speak slowly t-shirt"

(I intend to do nothing until I go out tonight)

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

a chip on my shoulder.

----------


## Niamh

Pleated denim skirt, 2007 Ireland Rugby world cup T.

----------


## sprinks

black shorts and yellow top, and a black headband

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

PJs. I only got up a little while ago :Smile:

----------


## sprinks

green and grey striped dress

----------


## Niamh

denim pleated skirt, Black 3/4 length top, Coral knit 3/4 length cardigan, white gladiator sandles.

----------


## sprinks

grey pjs!

----------


## Scheherazade

> denim pleated skirt, Black 3/4 length top, Coral knit 3/4 length cardigan, white gladiator sandles.


So exact! I don't think I'll ever be able to remember/list the things I am wearing so exactly!  :Eek:

----------


## papayahed

> So exact! I don't think I'll ever be able to remember/list the things I am wearing so exactly!


Hey Scher, just look down! :FRlol:

----------


## Scheherazade

> Hey Scher, just look down!


*does*

Hey, what do you know??? I am wearing a dunce outfit today!

----------


## Niamh

> Hey Scher, just look down!


 :FRlol: !

----------


## kilted exile

faded smoke blue jeans, Grey cardigan

----------


## Chava

Denim pants, and a black sweater, an orange/black scarf, and parrot earings.

----------


## RobinHood3000

Gray hooded sweater, jeans, high-tops.

----------


## Niamh

PJ's. It is nighttime after all!  :Biggrin:

----------


## sprinks

jeans and a black v-neck long sleeved top

----------


## Sapphire

flipflops, jeans, white belt, black longsleeves, green top

I should change my shoes, I'm getting cold feet and it's only spring after all  :Wink:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

pjs- blue shorts and a t-shirt that says "Yes, I was raised in a barn"

----------


## Chava

Blue jeans and a brown-big-comfy-it's-winter sweater.

----------


## NikolaiI

jeans and a shirt

----------


## Niamh

Jeans and a hoodie.

----------


## Apocrypha75

Jeans and a Helmet T-shirt.  :Smile:

----------


## Lady Marian

Jeans and layered tops...and wild hair.

----------


## Weisinheimer

khakis, bright yellow tee, light green zip hoodie.

----------


## sprinks

school uniform

----------


## Chava

Pyjamas, a blanket, and a hair in shambles

----------


## sprinks

black top, jeans.

----------


## Niamh

My ohlala pj's

----------


## pussnboots

my usual, sweatpants and a T-shirt

----------


## Niamh

Jeans, and my white and grey striped 3/4 length sleeved T.

----------


## kiz_paws

an aqua waffle knit sweater with three schnauzers on the chest, faded Buffalo jeans, hair held back with a bandana

----------


## Niamh

My Sealed with a kiss pjs.

----------


## sapphirekishi



----------


## sapphirekishi

http://www.nike-schuhe.com/clothing-...0Jeans-009.jpg

----------


## Chava

Blue jeans, and orange patterend loose shirt, since it's light and summery, and it's about -15 outside, i've got a nice warm black tank under. That and stockings with white dots.

----------


## Niamh

My baggy indigo jeans, and a black 3/4 length sleeved mexican style tunic with white embroidery.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Skinny jeans, leather belt, green tank top, bare feet

----------


## Chava

Dirt coloured courdrouys, a black sports tank top, and an orange black scarf.

----------


## Bookthief

overrated blue jeans, a black tanktop with my black hoodie over it and black flats.

----------


## Niamh

I'm wearing my blue combat jeans, my red T that reads "rock is dead, long live paper and scissors" with a picture of a dead rock and scissors and paper cheering.  :Biggrin: 
Brown zip-up with hood.

{edit} whats on the T.

----------


## sprinks

^ :FRlol:  That is awesome!


I'm wearing jeans, a green top, and my Canberra 2008 jacket

----------


## sprinks

black keyhole stockings, black and white checkered skirt, black longsleeved v-neck top.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

skinny jeans, leather belt, white tank top, emerald green sweater...and for some reason I still have socks on. I HATE socks.

man, I wear a lot of green...I've just realized!

----------


## Niamh

Purple penguin Pj's.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Chava

Baggy courdrouys, orange long sleeved shirt with a black t on top with a red/blue/yellow/orange abstract monkey on it, and golden sun earings.

----------


## Niamh

Navy pinstripe suit, Blue Shirt, black V neck jumper.

----------


## Chava

Bathrobe and slippers, and morning hair

----------


## sprinks

school uniform, and a lot of paint.

----------


## sprinks

purple top and grey pants

----------


## Sapphire

Black knee socks, pink socks on top, jeans with grass stains I can not get out, black longsleeve, yellow top and grey sweater with "short sleeves".

----------


## Chava

Baggy cordrouys, black tank, and a medieval style orange sweater, sparkly earings, and a silver celtic 'thing' to hold my hair in a bun. Felt unusually much like self maintenance today.  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

Purple lacy top, black bolero, combat jeans

----------


## sprinks

school uniform, still.

----------


## Niamh

grey and white stripe top, royal blue cape bolero, flare jeans.

----------


## sprinks

grey top, pink/red/black/white striped pj pants

----------


## Niamh

Black top, black bolero cardigan, Teal green pencil skirt, charcoal tights, black pumps, silver and teal bangles and jewellery.

----------


## Chava

My grey Uni hoodie, and a glum expression.

----------


## Shalot

I am wearing skull earrings and an Ed Hardy skull t-shirt and my skull hoody. I also have on my jeans and black polka dotted flip flops and black mountain magic toe nail polish. I'm "stylin" this evening.

----------


## Chris Marie

Right now I'm wearing black chino pants, a grey t-shirt and a purple sweatshirt that says"SBCHS" on it. It stands for South Brooklyn Community High School-I didn't go to HS there. But got it at the Goodwill store. Iwent to Hs in California, not New York.

----------


## Silas Thorne

a plain white short-sleeved t-shirt and blue jeans

----------


## AtomicCafe1

my contacts, and they are drying the hell out of my eyes right now. I really should take them out...

----------


## Niamh

pj's!

----------


## sprinks

black shorts that are tied with a bright yellow cord, my black "Fight poverty not people" shirt, and a black headband.

----------


## Sapphire

Snoopy pyama pants, black longsleeves, pink socks

----------


## Niamh

> I am wearing skull earrings and an Ed Hardy skull t-shirt and my skull hoody. I also have on my jeans and black polka dotted flip flops and black mountain magic toe nail polish. I'm "stylin" this evening.


 :Thumbs Up:

----------


## mono

Pinstriped pants, black under-shirt, light gray buttoned-up shirt, and about to put on black socks, and NO JACKET! I love the beautiful weather today!

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

dark skinny jeans, leather belt, white v-neck t-shirt

study hair  :Frown:

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

foam-covered jeans and a t-shirt. YEAH!

----------


## sprinks

jean shorts, green top under a yellow one, long necklace with a blue peace sign on it, and a bright green headband

----------


## Niamh

Pj's!

----------


## Chava

Blue shirt bought at a second hand store many many years ago, khaki baggy courdouys, and knee high dark grey socks. Oh, and a silver celtic clasp to keep the hair in a bun.

----------


## sprinks

black shorts, yellow racerback top under a green one, and a bright pink headband.

----------


## Tournesol

pink cotton nightie cause it's really hot these nights down here in Trinidad

----------


## Chava

what I slept in, and my blanket

----------


## PoeticPassions

shorts and a white t-shirt  :Smile:  lounging around the house... reading... and eating chocolate. How wonderful lazy Sundays can be!

----------


## Niamh

jeans, a black halter neck and a blue cape bolero.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Dark skinny jeans, blue white and black swirled babydoll top. And pearls  :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyWentworth

A nice brand new pair of pajamas. Top is blue cotton and the bottoms are made of silk with a white/black/blue print.

----------


## sprinks

one pink/white striped sock, one white sock, shorts, studded belt, grey and green top, various fluoro bracelets, black beanie, and black nailpolish.

----------


## Niamh

Pjamas.... I should get dressed...

----------


## Chava

Blue jeans, a black Amnesty shirt, and my grey Uni sweater

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

jeans, leather belt, my Weakerthans t-shirt

----------


## BienvenuJDC

Hmmm....never really paid much attention...
Jeans, leather shoes (white socks), green work issued pocket T, Burgundy long sleeve shirt, and my watch

----------


## Chava

Blue jeans, a tight black top with sleeves to the elbows, gold earings, and a golden necklace.

----------


## higley

My work uniform shirt and OSU pajama pants. Couple of earrings in each ear, watch, and necklace, and socks with little pink rabbits.

----------


## mono

Dark blue scrub pants, light blue scrub top, black old-school Adidas shoes.

----------


## BienvenuJDC

clothes

----------


## Shalot

Georgia Sweatshirt and red jammy pants and a red fleece and some socks. It's cold up in here.  :Cold:

----------


## sprinks

blue leggings and a red and white striped wooly top

----------


## Niamh

I'm wearing a white below knee a-line skirt, a blue v top and a black bolero. Plus sandles.

----------


## kilted exile

Polar bear slippers, boxers & dressing gown - dont intend to get dressed all day

----------


## Eugenie

that sounds so relaxing Kilted. by the way your dressing gown would not be kilted as well would it?  :Smile: 

I am wearing a cream colored sleeveless lace top and black pants.

----------


## sprinks

black shorts and grey top, and a lot of paint. will get changed soon into pjs!

----------


## Chava

Baggy, khaki, courdrouy pants, black T-shirt with a green-orange-yellow, "message from the grassroots"

----------


## Niamh

my purple penguin pj bottoms and by blue top.

----------


## mono

Gray jogging shorts, "People's Republic of Portland" black t-shirt, Adidas shoes.

----------


## Niamh

these peoples republic T's are every were!!! In Ireland its the Peoples republic or Cork.  :Tongue: 

Pinstripe suit and a T.

----------


## Eugenie

very classy Niamh

grey incredibly soft long sleeved knit shirt and black pants and happliy nothing whatsoever on my feet.

----------


## Virgil

Sweat pants and sweat shirt. Came back from the gym.  :Wink:

----------


## BienvenuJDC

Jeans, T shirt, long-sleeve shirt, leather shoes

----------


## Stargazer86

Black slacks, high heeled sandles, black cami under a sheer cobalt blue button down blouse (I'm at work)

----------


## Mortis Anarchy

Brown polo, dark skinny jeans and bright blue suede shoes (sneakas).  :Wink:

----------


## Eugenie

white lace shirt,pencil skirt, dark, sheerest nylons and black pumps.

----------


## Niamh

flip flops, Jeans and a tunic.

----------


## Chava

Baggy courdrouys, a black shirt with sleeves to the elbow, and a high collar, loose hair and a black/orange scarf.

----------


## sprinks

brown ugg boots, blue tights, brown dress with aqua/brown material belt, silver bracelet with aqua and black beads, necklace with crystals on it, and a brown headband

----------


## sprinks

I look a bit strange right now. I'm painting, and it's freezing cold. So, I'm wearing black, neon striped knee high socks, black bike shorts under grey pants, a long green top covered in paint under a guys Transformers shirt, with a white/grey skull covered jacket, and a lot lot lot of paint.

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> flip flops, Jeans and a tunic.


WOW...you're not wearing PJs?  :FRlol:  :Wink: 

I'm wearing jean shorts, a BuddyWalk T-shirt, no socks or shoes, and unmentionables...

----------


## Stargazer86

black pinstripe pants, high heels, dark red top

----------


## Loki's Shadow

Hm (looks at self). Black kick-boxing pj pants (bro-in-law's), navy blue school uniform sweater, white ankle socks, and brown tank top. 

I don't care much for other's people's opinion; there were people down who wanted to buy our house. Oops...

----------


## mtpspur

Sax Rohmer's The Mask of Fu Manchu, fifth book in the series. I polished off books 3 (The Hand of Fu Manchu) and 4 (Daughter of Fu Manchu) last weekend and expect to burn out in two more books (#6 Bride of Fu Manchu and #7 Trail of Fu Manchu). Probably will move on to Keith Laumer's Retief series as I left off that group of books about a year ago so next up there will be Retief and the Warlords. Amazing the difference 40 years can bring to a series. There is more going in these books then I realized as a pre-teen.

----------


## andave_ya

> Sax Rohmer's The Mask of Fu Manchu, fifth book in the series. I polished off books 3 (The Hand of Fu Manchu) and 4 (Daughter of Fu Manchu) last weekend and expect to burn out in two more books (#6 Bride of Fu Manchu and #7 Trail of Fu Manchu). Probably will move on to Keith Laumer's Retief series as I left off that group of books about a year ago so next up there will be Retief and the Warlords. Amazing the difference 40 years can bring to a series. There is more going in these books then I realized as a pre-teen.


 :FRlol:  Rich, you have a superpower highly to be desired!!  :Tongue:

----------


## mtpspur

The mouse jumped---this was supposed to be in What Book are you Reading--sigh.

----------


## Mortis Anarchy

Skinny jeans, topsiders and coral polo t-shirt.

----------


## Stargazer86

grey boxers and a Woodstock '69 T-shirt

----------


## Niamh

> WOW...you're not wearing PJs?


 :FRlol: 

Combat jeans, Purple top with lace, purple cape bolero

----------


## Chava

Practical worn and torn khaki travel pants, and the black 'message from the Grassroots' t-shirt.

----------


## BienvenuJDC

PJs...no...just kidding... :Biggrin:

----------


## Eugenie

cream colored lace top, black fancy pants,that sounds wierd. But they look stylin'  :Smile:

----------


## Stargazer86

black pj pants covered in skull and crossbones, light blue t shirt with a dragonfly.

----------


## Sapphire

Green pants that are almost worn to bits, long purple knee socks, black sneakers and a bright blue shirt.

----------


## crystalmoonshin

just a gray baggy shirt and a pair of dark blue shorts

----------


## Niamh

Nude v neck top with black lace overlay, black skinny knic flare jeans, platform wedge sandles, black bolero. Black victorian style choker.

----------


## Stargazer86

black ruffled top, dark blue skirt that hits mid calf
black slingback peep toe heels

----------


## Bookthief

shorts that are black w/white stars 
and a large green shirt w/a white peace symbol :Smile:

----------


## librarius_qui

my green home bermudas, and (brown) socks. (my knees are cold.)
this is the funny part.

I'm wearing my brown old home t-shirt, and an old shirt's sleeves around my neck, that falls down a bit like a cloak. this shirt is checked like a kind of Scotish kilt, and it makes me feel Scottish ... bugs me.

I like to dress funny. it goes with me. I seldom wear any ties. this is bad ... but, then ... er, whatever.~

----------


## Chava

Baggy khaki courdroys, an orange patterned shirt, and an old scarf around my neck.

----------


## mono

Firm-fitting cargo trousers, a black belt, and black socks.

----------


## metal134

My Cleveland Cavaliers home jersey (LeBron James, a.k.a. 2008-2009 NBA MVP).

----------


## Stargazer86

Vibrant green dressy top trimmed with silk
chocolate brown below the knee skirt
black peep toe heels

----------


## sprinks

red top, black shorts

----------


## mono

Black slacks, black t-shirt, dark-aqua blue buttoned-up shirt.

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

Jeans, t-shirt, shroud of guilt, socks, shoes.

----------


## Janine

Green leggings, 3/4 sleeve knit top to V neck, highwaisted cablestitched longer tan vest, green stone necklace on cord and matching earrings, silver ballet flats....hey, I might be up there is years but I can be stylish. I still dress like a teenager...  :FRlol:

----------


## Stargazer86

brown longsleeved v neck shirt (Its about 100 degrees outside but FREEZING in the office)
Dark brown pinstripe pants
brown and black heels

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

skinny jeans, leather belt, white v-neck t-shirt, royal blue ballet flats and a red ribbon on my hair

----------


## kilted exile

smokey blue jeans, white patagonia long sleeve T - has picture of an eagle across the chest made of different tools and chain clips. Black "Outrage" shirt from River Island, sunglasses on top till I go out

----------


## Chava

Baggy khaki pants, and a black tanktop.

----------


## sprinks

oversized pacman shirt and blue tights, black wrist band with "strength" written on it

----------


## Niamh

Magners Irish cider T, Kick flare jeans.

----------


## BienvenuJDC

I'm supposed to be wearing something?

----------


## mono

Blue-gray boxer shorts.

----------


## Sapphire

Black knee socks, black sneakers, blue jeans, white belt, black longsleeves, grey shortsleeves sweater. 

Do I need some colour!

----------


## Niamh

Navy Pinstripe suit, black top.

----------


## Chava

baggy indonesian "MC Hammer" pants, and a black tanktop, once bought with the ambition, of excercising in.

----------


## Shalot

Cuddle Duds a sleep shirt and some fuzzy blue socks with penguins on them.

----------


## sprinks

black jeans, blood red racerback top under a loose, grey/blue/purple top, grey jacket.

----------


## Stargazer86

Black and grey striped shirt, black slacks, patent black flats, and Darfur relief beads http://shop.thehungersite.com/store/...tegory&index=1

----------


## kilted exile

Jeans, & black long sleeve T under my Jose Calderon raptors jersey

----------


## Eryk

Yuri Gagarin Commemorative Cosmonaut Helmet, muu muu, scuba flippers. And deodorant.

----------


## sprinks

white pj shorts with blue and green dragonflies, and my "I visited the Australian Institute of Sport" shirt.

aren't I sexy.

----------


## Niamh

blue 3/4 length pj bottoms, grey shoestring top, long black cardi.

----------


## Nightshade

OOOOOOOOld nearly full length nightie and england tshirt over the top.

----------


## Tournesol

a mint green nightie that has a picture of the Caribbean archipelago and it says 'The Caribbean'

----------


## Niamh

Jeans, aqua and grey striped T, small black buttoned bolero under long black cardi. (yeah very nutty professor)

----------


## Nightshade

> Jeans, aqua and grey striped T, small black buttoned bolero under long black cardi. (yeah very nutty professor)


 :Eek:  I hadnt even noticed!

----------


## Chava

Track pants, my black training tank top, and my grey Uni hoodie. Oh and neon blue slippers...  :Smile:

----------


## amanda_isabel

tennis shorts (even if I don't play; they were a hand me down)
black tank top
black hoodie
black leather slippers

----------


## sprinks

most of my school uniform

----------


## Niamh

kombat jeans, black top with white embroidary.

----------


## Shalot

I am wearing this awesome black and white dress that I got for 7.99 over a year ago. I wore it to work today for the first time. I was too fat to wear it when I bought it but at $7.99 I couldn't pass it up. And now I can wear it.  :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:

----------


## Tournesol

> I am wearing this awesome black and white dress that I got for 7.99 over a year ago. I wore it to work today for the first time. I was too fat to wear it when I bought it but at $7.99 I couldn't pass it up. And now I can wear it.


Yayy to losing weight, Shalot! 
I've lost about 28 pounds since I started my pilates and proper diet last year! I never thought it would have been possible, until I stopped thinking about losing weight, and I just thought about eating healthy and keeping with the pilates and - voila!

oh, by the way, I'm wearing gray striped pyjamas and a white T-shirt

----------


## sprinks

purple skinny leg jeans, red tartan dress and my Canberra 2008 jacket

----------


## Niamh

jeans, black T.

----------


## sprinks

purple jeans, red superman top, SHORT HAIR!  :Biggrin:

----------


## 1n50mn14

Whee! Photos, Sprinks-y!

White bath towel and gypsy scarf tied around my neck... my barn clothes are all in the dryer!

----------


## mono

Dark blue robe, boxer shorts . . .  :Wink:

----------


## The Comedian

Grass-stained jeans, sweatshirt, old ball cap.

----------


## Heath

Black tracksuit bottoms, rainbow covered socks, green Oasis 'Dig Out Your Soul' t-shirt.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

skinny jeans, white t-shirt, black sweater vest

----------


## Whifflingpin

Wearing? in this heat? you've got to be joking!

----------


## 1n50mn14

Pink leopard print drain pipes with zebra tights underneath, because they're full of holes, tatty old Docs, a towel around my shoulders, and a bleach cap. o_O.

----------


## Niamh

Jeans, Black Magners T.

----------


## blazeofglory

I am wearing a T Shirt and a pant.

----------


## loe

Just underwear - it's too hot here for something else. :Sick:

----------


## Beautifull

fire pant PJ's and a tank top.....

----------


## Joreads

What are fire pants?

My work uniform

----------


## Beautifull

pants with pictures of fire all over them!  :FRlol:

----------


## Beautifull

> Just underwear - it's too hot here for something else.


eew..i hope they're boxers!

----------


## Joreads

> pants with pictures of fire all over them!


Ah don't I feel really clever now :FRlol:  Thanks for clearing that up I was thinking you were running around in the fire uniform. :Biggrin:

----------


## Beautifull

yikes! not a good picture at all...not attractive... :FRlol:

----------


## Stargazer86

long green and purple gypsy skirt, haight-ashbury tshirt, barefoot

----------


## loe

> eew..i hope they're boxers!


No boxers.... I'm female.  :Wink: 

Today: jeans an shirt - I'm sitting at work and the heat is gone.

----------


## dodong

a white t-shirt and cargo shorts...

----------


## Weisinheimer

blue cargo pants and a white tank

----------


## Helga

my wonderful new green jeans and a over sized shirt.

----------


## dodong

a sleeveless white tee and the cargo shorts i wore last night...hehhe

----------


## Beautifull

> No boxers.... I'm female. 
> 
> Today: jeans an shirt - I'm sitting at work and the heat is gone.


well...that's good...

----------


## Beautifull

a tank top and my favorite "Beautiful" shorts(that's what it says on the seat!)

----------


## Beautifull

> a tank top and my favorite "Beautiful" shorts(that's what it says on the seat!)


OK...i've changed...ducky PJ's and...another tanktop :Nod:

----------


## Mathor

A Catch-22 shirt and shorts.

----------


## Chava

> A Catch-22 shirt


 --> ENVY

Khaki courdrouys, and a black tank top, bare feet, and my glasses... Just woke up and am fighting the impulse to go back to bed...

----------


## amarna

Jeans. And my playboy bunny shirt:



 :Biggrin:

----------


## Zee.

my birthday suit. you know how it is  :Brow:

----------


## Niamh

Jeans and a blue, 3 1/4 length bardot neck jumper.

----------


## dodong

still weating my dirty white t-shirt and cargo shorts...

----------


## islandclimber

a gray blazer, black tie, and surf shorts... don't ask why...  :Tongue:

----------


## Beautifull

gray reebok shorts and..you guessed it! a tank top!!! :FRlol:

----------


## dodong

gray t-shirt and black shorts...and a headset..

----------


## Joreads

My Japanese print inspired PJ's - it is bed time

----------


## Niamh

My baggy wide leg jeans with the broken zip and a really long lavender and granite coloured stripe jumper.

----------


## Emil Miller

Clothes

----------


## mikemaster70

i am wearing a full suit of armor, i hear that steel is the new black  :Yawnb:

----------


## Beautifull

some more gray shorts and...another tank top, this one is black(baaad color)! i swear that's all you can wear in this type of weather?

----------


## Beautifull

> i am wearing a full suit of armor, i hear that steel is the new black


 :FRlol:  oh i hope not! steel is expensive! :Tongue:

----------


## Stargazer86

Blue T shirt covered in Dr Seuss characters and blue boxer shorts

----------


## Nightshade

My interview outfit...neat pinstrip trousers and a white shirt, only now the sleves are pushed up past my elbows

----------


## Beautifull

blue basketball shorts with a black tank top

----------


## mikemaster70

> some more gray shorts and...another tank top, this one is black(baaad color)! i swear that's all you can wear in this type of weather?





> blue basketball shorts with a black tank top


i dare say it seems to be a trend of black tank tops with you! might i recommend swapping the black for some lovely chainmail?  :Yawnb:

----------


## Beautifull

> i dare say it seems to be a trend of black tank tops with you! might i recommend swapping the black for some lovely chainmail?


oh, but chainmail is very expensive these days! :FRlol: ...and i'm wearing yet another black tanktop! :Biggrin:

----------


## eyemaker

perhaps the most annoying thing a student wears---the uniform.

----------


## sprinks

white Bonds ankle socks, shorts, green Atari top, blue Spongebob jacket that says "Get yer nerd on" (I love it  :Biggrin: )

----------


## kiz_paws

Blue jean clam-diggers (jeans that go only past the knee) and a black V-neck T-shirt that has an embroidery of a grasshopper on the front with the word GRASSHOPPER scripted in gold threading

----------


## Helga

green jeans and a black dress with a green t shirt under it and barefoot

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

skinny jeans, Weakerthans t-shirt...why isn't it warmer?

----------


## Mathor

jeans, NOFX t-shirt. I wanted to put on a hoodie today but it was too hot, meh.

----------


## kiz_paws

Pink 'jeans' and a white T-shirt with Betty Boop on the front

----------


## mikemaster70

ripped jeans and plaid shirt that reminds me of a candy store!

----------


## sprinks

white socks, pink and grey striped stockings, shorts, black long sleeved top under one of my pacman tops (which has paint on it)

----------


## Niamh

Black top with white embroidary, denim skirt, black tights, silver pumps.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Black pencil skirt, white an blue blouse, black sweater vest over top, black pumps. Silly work makes me dress up.

----------


## mono

Dark blue boxer shorts - another scorching day in Portland!  :Flare:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Jeans, white eyelet-lace top

----------


## Weisinheimer

gray capris and an orange tank

----------


## mikemaster70

green reebok shorts and a green graphic-tee, i kind of went crazy with the green today!

----------


## Mathor

jeans, black beatles t-shirt

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Tan capris and a purple bandana as a top.

----------


## sprinks

grey boots, striped pj pants, grey top, spongebob jumper

----------


## Helga

green jeans (as always) and a faded purple t shirt called ladies of the forest.

----------


## 1n50mn14

Cut off jean booty shorts, psychedelic tie dye tights with load of runs in them, a black wife beater with a fair trade button, black bandanna around my neck, knee high Doc Martens, and aviators. 

So cool...

----------


## mono

Gray jogging shorts, blue FCUK tshirt, Adidas shoes - going to go on a light jog, on account of already feeling worn out from the day.

----------


## Pryderi Agni

A loose shirt, and shorts.

----------


## Lily Adams

The usual: Coke bottle frames, hoodie, calculator watch, Mystery Science Theater 3000 t-shirt, black jeans, black high top converse...

jet pack, astronaut jumpsuit, etc...

----------


## Beautifull

black tanktop and gray shorts.

----------


## LadyW

A floral dress (as usual).
And a jacket that my friend left... because I'm cold.
 :Cold:

----------


## Niamh

baggy wideleg jeans, aqua and grey tanktop.

----------


## Helga

a new pair of green jeans a green top and a black dress/shirt thing....

----------


## Lily Adams

Pink knitted Peruvian hat, black coke bottle frames, http://www.cafepress.com/ouphrontis.47977898, black jeans, black high top converse, calculator watch, etc.

----------


## blazeofglory

Half pant and T shirt.

----------


## Weisinheimer

gray sweatpants and t-shirt

----------


## Mathor

black chucks, jeans, and some t-shirt that I made.

----------


## Zee.

socks.

----------


## blazeofglory

Half pant and shirt

----------


## Scheherazade

> Half pant and shirt


Right or left halves?

 :Wink:

----------


## Niamh

Green tank top and green and white check PJ bottoms.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Black pencil skirt, red top, just kicked off the black pumps.

----------


## Nightshade

pjs and a fuzzy dressing gown.

----------


## mezirka

Lanz gown.

You either know them or you don't. When I was young, they showed up at Christmas. Moms could still purchase loose cotton flannel nightgowns for their children, before the government outlawed them (flammability rules).

Otherwise very much a Goodwill second hand shopper, I still shell out for a Lanz when I need one. They start out for cold nights, move to warm nights as they thin out, and make great dust cloths in their twilight years.

----------


## Niamh

PJs!!

----------


## Niamh

PJ's...

----------


## kiz_paws

Denim dress with lots of embroidery at the bodice

----------


## DanielBenoit

A very classy button-up shirt and pajama pants. I walked to the store wearing my classy jacket, shirt and hat, and then the pajama pants. My new fashion trend for this summer lol.

----------


## BienvenuJDC

Army T-shirt and shorts...

----------


## Niamh

jeans, royal blue T, teal green Cardi

----------


## Beautifull

Oversized camouflage T-shirt with my new black pants with the awesome belt...no shoes...

----------


## Beautifull

black pants, dark blue wife beater

----------


## Leland Gaunt

A ratty t-shirt, with numerous recently acquired oil stains. Pants are for those without amazing Calvin and Hobbes boxers.



> dark blue wife beater


 :Skep:

----------


## dafydd manton

Boring Old Geezer Kit of jeans, pale blue short-sleeved shirt, socks with Llanelli Scarlets dragons on and slippers. (Slippers! Aaaaaaaaarrrggghhhh!!!! I'm Old!!)

----------


## Beautifull

> dark blue wife beater


 :FRlol:  Leland, it is kind of like a tanktop.

speaking of, I am wearing a beige tank top and some comfy black sweats.  :Wink:

----------


## Leland Gaunt

> Leland, it is kind of like a tanktop.


I'm glad that it is less sinister than first thought, now you're just a tank top wearer. Always making my twig biceps all the more noticeable. :Biggrin5: 

Oh, and I'm wearing my work uniform. Khakis and a Subway shirt, both with their fair share of a hard days staining.

----------


## Jesterhead

nothing...

----------


## Leland Gaunt

> nothing...


I think it is a safe bet that you are not the first person to say that in this 75 page thread. Not that I'm discouraging you from being honest.

----------


## Beautifull

> nothing...


Ahem... :/  :FRlol:   :Goof:

----------


## Beautifull

> I'm glad that it is less sinister than first thought, now you're just a tank top wearer. Always making my twig biceps all the more noticeable.
> 
> Oh, and I'm wearing my work uniform. Khakis and a Subway shirt, both with their fair share of a hard days staining.


 :FRlol:  yeah. I am a tank top lover...especially since it is in the hundred degrees lately...It is very hot.

Subway, the restaurant?

----------


## Leland Gaunt

> yeah. I am a tank top lover...especially since it is in the hundred degrees lately...It is very hot.
> 
> Subway, the restaurant?


Ugh, tell me about it. Every morning now I have had to decide between no mail or risk suffering a heat stroke getting the mail.

Calling it a restaurant gives it a certain amount of dignity and assumes quality of product.

----------


## Beautifull

> Ugh, tell me about it. Every morning now I have had to decide between no mail or risk suffering a heat stroke getting the mail.
> 
> Calling it a restaurant gives it a certain amount of dignity and assumes quality of product.


 :FRlol:  It's better to see what's in the mail. It's easier for you, since you're a guy. You don't even need a shirt to go get the mail.  :Tongue: 

what's wrong with it's quality? I am a Subway fan.  :Smile:

----------


## Leland Gaunt

> It's better to see what's in the mail. It's easier for you, since you're a guy. You don't even need a shirt to go get the mail. 
> 
> what's wrong with it's quality? I am a Subway fan.


 :Biggrin5:  Let's just say that it is amazing how they can stretch public indecency laws.

There's just something about eating it 4 nights a week for the past year that sort of embitters you towards the food. Althought it has led me to become a rather creative sandwich artist. Steak and marinara? You say, nay! I say, yay verily!

Also I'm wearing a Dayman, from It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia, t-shirt and black athletic shorts.

----------


## Beautifull

Dark red T-shirt and black pants. 



> Let's just say that it is amazing how they can stretch public indecency laws.
> 
> There's just something about eating it 4 nights a week for the past year that sort of embitters you towards the food. Althought it has led me to become a rather creative sandwich artist. Steak and marinara? You say, nay! I say, yay verily!
> 
> Also I'm wearing a Dayman, from It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia, t-shirt and black athletic shorts.


 :FRlol:  

Ah, yes, I understand completely what you're saying. That goes for any place where you can purchase something. My mom works at Ross, and you wouldn't believ how Ross actually has a style, and that style is out of date with me!  :Tongue: 

You sound comfy. But then, so am I . :Biggrin:

----------


## Leland Gaunt

> Ah, yes, I understand completely what you're saying. That goes for any place where you can purchase something. My mom works at Ross, and you wouldn't believ how Ross actually has a style, and that style is out of date with me! 
> 
> You sound comfy. But then, so am I .


But, but Ross is so inexpensive. :Out: ... :Tongue: 

I don't know any other way to dress, tight clothing and belts just make me feel claustrophobic. Then I have to pull a Hulk, and that leads to a lot of clothes shopping. Not at Ross though, I agree, there's just something about it that doesn't suit me.

edit: That last sentence is a mess. I won't even try to fix it.

----------


## Beautifull

> But, but Ross is so inexpensive....
> 
> I don't know any other way to dress, tight clothing and belts just make me feel claustrophobic. Then I have to pull a Hulk, and that leads to a lot of clothes shopping. Not at Ross though, I agree, there's just something about it that doesn't suit me.
> 
> edit: That last sentence is a mess. I won't even try to fix it.


Yes...so is Subway. What's your point? 

 :FRlol:  Hulk is not good on clothes? 

Yes, it is a mess  :Tongue:

----------


## Leland Gaunt

> Yes...so is Subway. What's your point?


I have one?!



> Hulk is not good on clothes?


Its a subject that the tv show, comics, and movies rarely touch upon. Did you ever wonder why an acclaimed scientist like Bruce Banner had to live in such a modest home? Well it was due to an enormous clothing debt. Is my inner nerd showing?



> Yes, it is a mess


I started with the vague notion to poke fun at you and Ross, but then I made a couple of poor decisions with punctuation and coherency. Quite the humbling experience, actually. The english language really kicked my ***. :Biggrin5:

----------


## Beautifull

> I have one?!


I wasn't sure myself!




> Its a subject that the tv show, comics, and movies rarely touch upon. Did you ever wonder why an acclaimed scientist like Bruce Banner had to live in such a modest home? Well it was due to an enormous clothing debt. Is my inner nerd showing?


Oh, I never thought of it that way...not the nerd part, but them living in a clothing debt....you're probably right! Makes sense anyways.




> I started with the vague notion to poke fun at you and Ross, but then I made a couple of poor decisions with punctuation and coherency. Quite the humbling experience, actually. The english language really kicked my ***.


 :FRlol:  Sounds like it.

----------


## Leland Gaunt

> Oh, I never thought of it that way...not the nerd part, but them living in a clothing debt....you're probably right! Makes sense anyways.


You can thank the American education system for my insight into the comic book world, imagine what I could be thinking about if they offered a class more interesting than a comic.

Oh, and I'm wearing my serious business clothes. A white t-shirt and black athletic shorts. I'm gonna go for a run.

----------


## Beautifull

> You can thank the American education system for my insight into the comic book world, imagine what I could be thinking about if they offered a class more interesting than a comic.
> 
> Oh, and I'm wearing my serious business clothes. A white t-shirt and black athletic shorts. I'm gonna go for a run.


 :FRlol:  You would be a scholar! lol.

Oh, even your serious business clothes sound comfy.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Beautifull

Gray Shorts and an oversized black T-shirt with a Dog Chain on it that says, "SOLDIER IN THE ARMY OF THE LORD...SERVING THE LORD JESUS CHRIST"

----------


## dafydd manton

A Welsh rugby shirt, with the word Cymru emblazoned across the front, under the Prince of Wales' feathers, and Hen Wlad Fy Nhadau across the bottom of the back.

----------


## Beautifull

Black tank, black pants.  :Smile:  I'm a black cat today.  :Tongue:

----------


## Lokasenna

Jeans, a light shirt with a nice white-and-blue check, and because this library is sodding freezing, a black-and-grey diamond patterned tanktop.

----------


## toni

An "I LOVE TOKYO" shirt with an interesting print on it, a red scarf and my sister's jeans. I dropped down by 2 jeans sizes, it's brilliant.

----------


## Delta40

white skivvy and black leggings - very comfy

----------


## Beautifull

Yet another black tank...and some silver shorts. :P

----------


## Leland Gaunt

An apron.

----------


## BienvenuJDC

socks?

----------


## Leland Gaunt

> socks?


You should check again, just to make sure.

----------


## Beautifull

Haha. Good one. I am wearing an oversized big black T-shirt with gray shorts.  :Biggrin: 




> An apron.


...oh dear...

----------


## Leland Gaunt

> Haha. Good one


I employ a spray and pray technique to comedy.



> am wearing an oversized big black T-shirt with gray shorts.


And so ends the tank tops' reign of terror. :Biggrin: 



> ...oh dear...


What else to wear when cooking with my lady?

----------


## Beautifull

> I employ a spray and pray technique to comedy.


 :Tongue: 




> And so ends the tank tops' reign of terror.


And once again...I have reverted back to a tank top! Today was just too hot!
And what's a lady got to wear in hot weather...they definitely cannot do the sae thing a guy does! Goodness grief! What a riot that would cause!




> What else to wear when cooking with my lady?


Well, an apron by itself(as you made it sound) would not be it.  :Biggrin:  <-She says smiling sweetly.

----------


## BienvenuJDC

Well...no more socks...

----------


## Beautifull

> Well...no more socks...


Whoa...well...Ahem...what about chlothes.  :Biggrin:   :Goof:

----------


## BienvenuJDC

I'll leave that to imagination...
I'd love to be wearing a white shirt of an officer in the Royal Navy, with trousers and knee socks with a buckled shoe. Then adorned with a black scarf tie, and a navy blue jacket, and midshipman's hat. In my hand a looking glass on board the HMS Hotspur...unless...

...unless I were a man overboard, cast away awaiting for a ship to come by to rescue me...then I'd be looking for a ghost ship...

----------


## Leland Gaunt

> And what's a lady got to wear in hot weather...they definitely cannot do the sae thing a guy does! Goodness grief! What a riot that would cause!


Riots can have their positive sides.

But I suppose I will just have to settle for Mardi Gras. Is this the eternal, quality vs. quantity debate? :Smile5: 



> Well, an apron by itself(as you made it sound) would not be it.


Come to think of it, that is exactly what I should have worn. :Tongue: 



> Well...no more socks...


Cold turkey?



> I'll leave that to imagination...
> I'd love to be wearing a white shirt of an officer in the Royal Navy, with trousers and knee socks with a buckled shoe. Then adorned with a black scarf tie, and a navy blue jacket, and midshipman's hat. In my hand a looking glass on board the HMS Hotspur...unless...
> 
> ...unless I were a man overboard, cast away awaiting for a ship to come by to rescue me...then I'd be looking for a ghost ship...


Well, I see a refined southern gentlemen lounging on his front patio. Dressed in a spiffy, all white suit ensemble. Corncob pipe in one hand, lemonade in the other. Pondering life, and simply enjoying the bullfrog choir putting on a show at the pond behind the grove of trees, just over yonder.

----------


## Beautifull

> Riots can have their positive sides.
> 
> But I suppose I will just have to settle for Mardi Gras. Is this the eternal, quality vs. quantity debate?


no  :Biggrin:  I wa just saying big black shirts aren't what to wear during 100* weather.  :Smile: 




> Come to think of it, that is exactly what I should have worn.


O_O  :FRlol:  ahaha!

----------


## dafydd manton

Bien, you a midshipman? A mere Snotty? My dear Sir, a post-captain at the very least, one single gold epaulette glashing in the sunlight, silk stockings to lessen the effect of gunshot wounds, hands behind your back, 6-drawer telescope under your arm as you pace the quarterdeck, checking the dogvanes periodically, glancing at the candlelit binnacle.
"Mister Mate! Trim that foretops'l, damme Sir, or I'll have your hide!" 

I can see it all!

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> Bien, you a midshipman? A mere Snotty? My dear Sir, a post-captain at the very least, one single gold epaulette glashing in the sunlight, silk stockings to lessen the effect of gunshot wounds, hands behind your back, 6-drawer telescope under your arm as you pace the quarterdeck, checking the dogvanes periodically, glancing at the candlelit binnacle.
> "Mister Mate! Trim that foretops'l, damme Sir, or I'll have your hide!" 
> 
> I can see it all!


Oh, but I'd have to work up to that...maybe someday I'll be promoted to rank. I just don't have the experience to be a post-captain. Although I'd love the chance to gain that experience.

----------


## dafydd manton

Trust me, I've experienced a bit of it, and it;s grim!

----------


## Beautifull

Black Capris, white tank with a cover shirt. I am getting ready for college! Oh, and don't forget my chucks.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Abras

I printed out all the pages of this thread and taped them together to make a suit of sorts... hopefully I can get a picture of me wearing it before the first rain!

----------


## Beautifull

@Abras:  :FRlol: 

Hm. Yellow tank and red shorts.  :Tongue:

----------


## BienvenuJDC

socks, shorts, t-shirt, & long sleeved shirt

----------


## Leland Gaunt

Khakis, and my old paintball team's jersey.

----------


## Beautifull

My best jeans, long striped socks, and a white short sleeved shirt with sparklies on it.  :Biggrin:  Someone took my brother and I somewhere for a surprise---ended up being just a basketball game. -_-

----------


## Leland Gaunt

Did I ever tell you, that I was an all-star basketball player for my 8th grade B-team? Still got the jersey, I'm gonna go see if it fits.

----------


## Beautifull

> Did I ever tell you, that I was an all-star basketball player for my 8th grade B-team? Still got the jersey, I'm gonna go see if it fits.


No, but that's an interesting fact about yourself, L.  :Biggrin:  In eighth grade, I was a basketball coach's assistant.  :Tongue:  I didn't have a jersey for that.  :Wink:

----------


## Leland Gaunt

> In eighth grade, I was a basketball coach's assistant.


Is this where your tank top wearing began? :Biggrin:  
Because it is where I started to dislike them.

Oh and I'm wearing some athletic shorts and my Del Piero jersey.

----------


## Beautifull

> Is this where your tank top wearing began? 
> Because it is where I started to dislike them.


 :FRlol:  I don't know. I did move to a place where summers were extremely hot during my eighth grade year, so that might be when I did...but not because of basketball.  :Biggrin:  

I am wearing comfy jeans and a big red T-shirt that says something on it, but I can't read it.  :Ack2:  With my chucks.  :Tongue:

----------


## Leland Gaunt

> I am wearing comfy jeans and a big red T-shirt that says something on it, but I can't read it. With my chucks.


Comfy jeans?! :Goof: 

What sort of chucks?

I'm in khakis and a green Subway shirt, I'm off to work!

----------


## Beautifull

> Comfy jeans?!


What'd don't believe in that? I'm a jean girl. That's what I'm comfortable in.  :Tongue: 




> What sort of chucks?


The best sort of shoes there ever was! They are black and white.  :Biggrin:

----------


## dafydd manton

It's when I read this thread that I realise how staid and boring I've become. Suede boots, jeans, either cotton shirt in summer or Rugby shirt in winter - although different nationalities. Every time I buy a nation's shirt, I get a Welsh one to go with it.

----------


## Beautifull

Big over-sized dark blue T-shirt that says FuBu and some basketball shorts.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Leland Gaunt

> What'd don't believe in that? I'm a jean girl. That's what I'm comfortable in.


Hmph seems like an oxymoron to me.




> The best sort of shoes there ever was!


None?




> It's when I read this thread that I realise how staid and boring I've become. Suede boots, jeans, either cotton shirt in summer or Rugby shirt in winter - although different nationalities. Every time I buy a nation's shirt, I get a Welsh one to go with it.


 :FRlol:  Just what are you implying about us? Really, it seems to be more of a way to delve out little personal tidbits about yourself. I now know that you follow rugby. How about soccer? Methinks that Garreth Bale is the future of both Tottenham and the Welsh national team. It's too bad that Bellamy is getting on in age. 

I'm wearing an obscene t-shirt, and some bleach stained cargo pants. 

I am also in need of some advice. What does one wear to a baby's first b-day party?

----------


## Beautifull

> Hmph seems like an oxymoron to me.


Why is that? I take it you're not a jean guy?




> None?


Ok. I admit they are the most comfortable shoes I have at the moment.  :Smile: 





> Just what are you implying about us? Really, it seems to be more of a way to delve out little personal tidbits about yourself.


Yes. I agree.




> I am also in need of some advice. What does one wear to a baby's first b-day party?


Well...I would say jeans(not wrinkled) and a clean nice T-shirt, but if that seems too informal for you, then put a nice collared shirt shirt on.  :Biggrin:  This is no event to wear a three piece suit to  :Tongue: . It's a good thing to just be there to support the one year old. I guess my only advice is to not look tacky-->no stained shirts or hole-y jeans. And definitely bursh your hair out(if you have some.)  :Wink:  Most of all, at a baby's first b-day party, just make sure to have appropriate fun.

----------


## Leland Gaunt

> I take it you're not a jean guy?


If they could make jeans as loose as my athletic shorts, without falling off my rear end every 3 steps, then and only then would I wear them.  :Smile5: 





> Yes. I agree.


Glad we are on the same page. :Biggrin: 




> Well...I would say jeans(not wrinkled) and a clean nice T-shirt, but if that seems too informal for you


Informal?! That is too formal. Hows about khakis and a clean gray t-shirt. Mind you this isn't the classiest affair, it will mostly be just some teenagers.

----------


## Beautifull

> If they could make jeans as loose as my athletic shorts, without falling off my rear end every 3 steps, then and only then would I wear them.


Wear strechy jeans.  :Tongue:  Just a joke. I guess It's different for women.  :Smile:  But I get what you're saying. 






> Glad we are on the same page.


Of course.  :Wink: 




> Informal?! That is too formal. Hows about khakis and a clean gray t-shirt.


 That's perfect attire. 




> Mind you this isn't the classiest affair.


Thay's exactely what I was trying to say! Just look clean. And relax and sing  :Bday 2:

----------


## Beautifull

Let's see. My favorite jeans with a gray T-shirt and a green hoodie over that. I'm wearing my chucks too. Very comfortable. But hey, you don't go to school uncomfortable...well, I don't.  :Tongue:

----------


## weltanschauung

venetian mask!

----------


## Beautifull

T-shirt that says "HITMAN FIGHT GEAR" And my grey shorts.

----------


## faithosaurus

My favorite sweater (J.Crew men's section!!) and a pair of jeans  :Smile:

----------


## BienvenuJDC

Jeans, socks, shoes, and.... a T shirt, long sleeve, and sweat shirt (it's so cold here)

----------


## MystyrMystyry

New BloodRed Tshirt, Favorite Deep Blue Check Shirt with sleeves rolled up to admire my new multi-dial watch, a pair of old '70's faded flared jeans, and two Bright Blue Explorer Socks.

MystyryMystyry is nothing if not stylish

----------


## MystyrMystyry

MystyryMystyry?

MystyrMystyry is a Mystyry even to MystyrMystyry

----------


## faithosaurus

Gray cableknit and my favorite pair of Citizens jeans!

Comfy comfy.

----------


## Varenne Rodin

Black pinstripe Ann Taylor skirt suit with a low cut black top from Frederick's. I am very business chic today.

----------


## faithosaurus

Pretty embroidered Banana Republic shirt, with MissMe jeans and a pair of Uggs. Going super comfy.

----------


## Lokasenna

Having just gotten back from a party, I'm in full Black Tie. I have to say, I rather enjoy being in formal wear - it is so rare that I get the opportunity!

----------


## Silas Thorne

Blue jeans (unknown brand), a garish bright yellow short-sleeved t-shirt with 'Rock Star' written across it in silver, those beach shoes with the holes through them, and a black cap that has 'Guinness 250th Anniversary' written on it. 
I clash, yes. Going to an party that requires everyone to wear a t-shirt (T-shirt theme), and since I bought that one in Shanghai haven't had a chance to wear it up till now. I suppose other people might wear t-shirts with potentially offensive inane words on them, but this t-shirt just offends the eyes. 
It's bloody hot here today by the way. High up there in the twenties C, which is better than the 15 ish it was a few days ago.

----------


## MystyrMystyry

Odd - I just clicked on 'What are you reading right now?' and was sent to 'What are you wearing right now?'

I'm not wearing any books, but I'm re-reading the The Land of Green Ginger by Noel Langley dug it up from the bottom of an old box of dusties

What I'm wearing is my trusty old LCD sportswatch - cheap, good-looking and miraculously for its price incredibly accurate (five seconds a year a couple of years ago). Anyway I fitted it with a new battery (a new skill learnt as the jeweller wanted to charge me the price of a new watch just to open it up, and another new watch to put in a new battery!)

Any budding tinkerers can also undertake this non time-consuming task - by going to an electronics store and buying a set of micro screwdrivers for a couple of little ones, finding the type of battery (so many different sorts!) and purchasing it for the minimum price from a supermarket or said electronics store.

Also I'm wearing a sky blue Tshirt, and trackydacks.

----------


## TheChilly

I'm currently wearing a red Nautica T-shirt, jeans from Anchor Blue, and... reading glasses.

----------


## Varenne Rodin

> Having just gotten back from a party, I'm in full Black Tie. I have to say, I rather enjoy being in formal wear - it is so rare that I get the opportunity!


I love it too! Really, I enjoy dressing up in all sorts of things. Being costumed is liberating.

----------


## faithosaurus

> I love it too! Really, I enjoy dressing up in all sorts of things. Being costumed is liberating.


Dressing up is bunches of fun  :Smile:  Usually more fun than the event you're dressing up for, haha.

Dark jeans, a Black House White Market bustier, black blazer and a pair of booties  :Smile:  Going out to dinner with the family.

----------


## motherhubbard

I had to get a little more dressy than usual today. I haven't done laundry for a few days. I'm out of jeans and I had to wear my husband's socks.

----------


## Emil Miller

> Having just gotten back from a party, I'm in full Black Tie. I have to say, I rather enjoy being in formal wear - it is so rare that I get the opportunity!


Of course, you do realise that it puts you among the dying lights of western civilisation. The opportunity to wear formal wear is going to become increasingly rare as the vox pop element get their way; on the other hand they may, hopefully, be returned to their rightful place where, in all honesty, they are most content to be and everyone else can continue to live in a civilised manner.

----------


## papayahed

Slippers a blue t shirt and blue sweat pants a mud mask facial and a hair treatment.

----------


## Scheherazade

> Slippers


You _surely_ mean "house shoes"?

----------


## Ydfkdy

Just woke up, just got out of the shower so i have a towel on sweats anda t-shirt

----------


## Beautifull

Jeans and a Tshirt

----------


## Beautifull

Black sweats, grey T-shirt, old floppy shoes, black sweater. Very relaxed.

----------


## faithosaurus

Black jersey shift dress, leggings, pair of Hunter boots, gold J.Crew scarf and Tiffany charm bracelet  :Smile:

----------


## ilikethatbook

Shorts and flip flops here!

----------


## Beautifull

Dark blue sweats, white T-shirt, and socks. Home comfort!

----------


## Beautifull

jeans and my navy shirt. my shoes are the ones that are falling apart, but hey, they're too doggone comfortable to throw away...

----------


## faithosaurus

I wore a pair of blue shorts with a plain gray v-neck and a silver necklace, and a pair of light brown oxfords. Pretty simple.

----------


## LitNetIsGreat

I have my bed T-shirt and my new pyjama bottoms on (I've reached that age) but I'm about to take my nightly bath with my pink economics textbook. 

Does life get any better than this? Women, wild parties, friends and intelligent conversation followed by excellent coffee? 

No. Pajamas, baths and library textbooks...

----------


## Delta40

polka dot jammy bottoms and an orange singlet. Alas, I am forced to trade such comforts for heels and a handbag in approx 30 mins.

----------


## Emil Miller

> Does life get any better than this? Women, wild parties, friends and intelligent conversation followed by excellent coffee?


Those examples are fine except for the 'wild parties' which are strictly for kiddie-winkies of all ages.


http://youtu.be/XzjcQEYDHho

----------


## Beautifull

Black sweats. Gray T-shirt. Flip flops. Sweater. Today's all about the comfort.

----------


## papayahed

PJ's
 :Cool:

----------


## Beautifull

Jeans, poncho-ish kinda shirt. flats.

----------


## faithosaurus

Banana Republic shirt-dress with black tights and round-toed heels  :Smile:

----------


## Lokasenna

Well, I'm sitting here in a rather elegant grey-and-black dressing gown, over a pair of traditional, light-blue pyjamas, and sipping a cup of tea. It's all very Noël Coward.

----------


## Vonny

oh my god  :FRlol:  

(...sorry...)

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Blue sundress.

----------


## Beautifull

Navy Shirt, jeans. Tennisshoes

----------


## shift decimal

A black Baltimore Orioles t-shirt, black shorts and black socks.

----------


## Beautifull

jeans(again), jean jacket! pretty shirts with dazzles on it.  :Tongue:  and flip flops

----------


## Bluehound

Claret dressing gown and eau de toothpaste.

----------


## Revolte

A yellow bandanna around my head, red plaid pajama pants that are way too big, a John Lennon shirt, and pinstripe satin boxers. Early, while I was running, I had on sunglasses, one womens (don't care, it's awesome) glove with a mood ring on the pinky, a fedora, and a scarf to add to the rest. But that's not right now, so it was kinda dumb to type it, but i already did, plus this explanation, so I'ma leave it.

----------


## faithosaurus

A pink "Clearwater" sweatshirt (from spring break), a pair of dark jean shorts and some sparkly white flip flops (well, the band part have sparkles). Going causal.

----------


## Delta40

tartan jammy bottoms and a brown tank top

----------


## The Comedian

white tee-shirt, blue jeans

----------


## Beautifull

jeans that are five sizes too big for me. T-shirt. plain floppy over-used tennisshoes.

----------


## jmnixon95

Striped long-sleeved shirt and black sweatpants.

----------


## Brock

Pyjamas. It's alllllll about the pyjamas. All day long.

----------


## Taliesin

A towel.

----------


## Delta40

Damn! everytime this pops up, I've got me jammie jams on....

----------


## kittypaws

Turquoise bikini panties and a green teeneed to change thou, gotta walk Zeus!

----------


## Three Sparrows

Over sized navy blue tee shirt and regular blue jeans. Both with a splotch of paint on 'em.

----------

